# Low inventory?



## Nbeach

Does anyone else feel like inventory is very low?  Does anyone know what is going on?


----------



## jenaps

VERY low.  I’d say the price increase, plus holidays, plus France lock downs all combined.


----------



## pinkrose398

Yes the inventory has been very very low in general. People were panic buying before the price increase which wiped out a lot of the inventory (my SA said a lot of the inventory in Canada was rerouted to the US to handle the demand from the price increase), and then France was/is in lockdown so the items aren't being manufactured.


----------



## ThisVNchick

What items are you looking at? For me, it seems like every item I've asked about so far has been in stock (very bad for my wallet/husband)


----------



## pinkrose398

ThisVNchick said:


> What items are you looking at? For me, it seems like every item I've asked about so far has been in stock (very bad for my wallet/husband)



I've been looking at the 5 motif bracelets and only MOP and Onyx has been in stock (and Guilloche at some times) but not the other stones or hammered gold. My SA also said stock has been very low in general and even if items are available, there is only 1-2 available at a time so there isn't much selection to choose from. For example I was only able to choose between two pieces when I asked to choose my stone for my MOP vintage alhambra necklace.


----------



## couturequeen

My SA said they aren’t expecting the holiday pendant again for awhile and the US website seems to show a lot of items in “contact for availability” status, and very odd for a MOP piece.

I assumed that it was holiday and Covid/Paris shutdown related.


----------



## jenayb

Yes, there does appear to be a lack of inventory as of late, doesn't there? But I think it's subjective & definitely very dependent on what you are trying to get. I shop out of the Houston boutique and my SA has been able to immediately deliver on everything I've asked for recently, but idk. Even he had mentioned that inventory is down...


----------



## fdc

Yes I was in Vendôme boutique and the SA had to make several phone calls during our appointment to check stock from other stores and they don’t have several items that I want to see like VA bracelets and pendants in gold hammered and guilloche.


----------



## Brooklynite

Yes indeed. I've been waiting for a couple of necklaces to try on and compare but only one has arrived after a month...

btw, when did they increase prices? I just looked at the items I'm interested in but i didn't see any price changes since December or so?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Brooklynite said:


> Yes indeed. I've been waiting for a couple of necklaces to try on and compare but only one has arrived after a month...
> 
> btw, when did they increase prices? I just looked at the items I'm interested in but i didn't see any price changes since December or so?



The last known price increase for the regular jewelry line was the first week of October. There was recently another price increase but it was on high jewelry and specialty pieces. That said, I feel like Alhambra might take another increase this year because I believe HJ also took a price increase last year around August. 

Like many members on this forum, I had hoped that the pandemic would lessen the possibility of price increases, but it seems to be doing the complete opposite! It's not just VCA but across all fashion brands.


----------



## Brooklynite

ThisVNchick said:


> The last known price increase for the regular jewelry line was the first week of October. There was recently another price increase but it was on high jewelry and specialty pieces. That said, I feel like Alhambra might take another increase this year because I believe HJ also took a price increase last year around August.
> 
> Like many members on this forum, I had hoped that the pandemic would lessen the possibility of price increases, but it seems to be doing the complete opposite! It's not just VCA but across all fashion brands.


Yup
they sell fewer pieces due to logistics/production issues so the lost revenue has to be compensated by higher prices. 
(rolling eyes)


----------



## 880

ThisVNchick said:


> What items are you looking at? For me, it seems like every item I've asked about so far has been in stock (very bad for my wallet/husband)


+1. But, I’m holding off on a pair of bouton d’or yg/ wg diamond earrings until later this year as a custom Verdura cuff comes first.


----------



## DS2006

ThisVNchick said:


> The last known price increase for the regular jewelry line was the first week of October. There was recently another price increase but it was on high jewelry and specialty pieces. That said, I feel like Alhambra might take another increase this year because I believe HJ also took a price increase last year around August.
> 
> Like many members on this forum, I had hoped that the pandemic would lessen the possibility of price increases, but it seems to be doing the complete opposite! It's not just VCA but across all fashion brands.



VCA prices don't seem follow fashion brands, though.  VCA had a price decrease back in 2016, and prices stayed steady for over 4 years until the increase at the end of September 2020 which brought prices back up to slightly less than the pre-2016 prices. High jewelry has much higher gold and diamond/gemstone content, so I can see why those increases are generally different than (and separate from) the regular collections. I personally am not expecting another regular collection increase this soon considering they hadn't raised prices in 4 years since the decrease in 2016.


----------



## jyyanks

Question for the group: is Nieman Marcus able to tap into boutique inventory?  I have a great SA at NM that I’m loyal to but he is having a hard time getting me some pieces. I live near the nyc store but not sure if I should continue to wait or try my luck at a boutique. I’m in no rush but if there’s another price increase while I’m waiting, that would be bad


----------



## HADASSA

jyyanks said:


> Question for the group: is Nieman Marcus able to tap into boutique inventory?  I have a great SA at NM that I’m loyal to but he is having a hard time getting me some pieces. I live near the nyc store but not sure if I should continue to wait or try my luck at a boutique. I’m in no rush but if there’s another price increase while I’m waiting, that would be bad


I also shop with a Neiman’s VCA DSA and the short answer to your question is NO. They now have to wait for pieces to arrive at their boutique, with no prior knowledge of what items are expected in.

If you need a piece, it has to be paid for in full for it to be brought in. I don’t believe in such a case it can be returned (I could be misinformed here).

As much as I love shopping with my NM DSA, if there is a special piece you really want and are scared of another price increase, I think you should explore the STAND-ALONE option.


----------



## jyyanks

HADASSA said:


> I also shop with a Neiman’s VCA DSA and the short answer to your question is NO. They now have to wait for pieces to arrive at their boutique, with no prior knowledge of what items are expected in.
> 
> If you need a piece, it has to be paid for in full for it to be brought in. I don’t believe in such a case it can be returned (I could be misinformed here).
> 
> As much as I love shopping with my NM DSA, if there is a special piece you really want and are scared of another price increase, I think you should explore the STAND-ALONE option.


Thank you for the response. I texted my NM SA. If he doesn’t get back to me, I will head to the nyc boutique. Has anyone stopped in lately?  How is the stock?


----------



## HADASSA

jyyanks said:


> Thank you for the response. I texted my NM SA. If he doesn’t get back to me, I will head to the nyc boutique. Has anyone stopped in lately?  How is the stock?


Things are replenishing slowly as per an SA I communicate with. She is very responsive even on her day off if you need a referral. And my NM VCA DSA responds in seconds


----------



## mocktail

HADASSA said:


> Things are replenishing slowly as per an SA I communicate with. She is very responsive even on her day off if you need a referral. And my NM VCA DSA responds in seconds



If you have an NYC boutique SA, would you be willing to PM me their contact info? I want to buy a 5 motif bracelet and there are no locations in my state. I'm going to ask about an SO for hammered WG but if that's not possible I'll figure out a different 5 motif to purchase from the boutique.


----------



## kaybbc

Inventory seems low. Everytime i go to store. They will tell me I can only special order them.... cause they only have stock for display.


----------



## condor999

My SA at NM brings in items from other stores. It usually takes her a few days. I’m in Southern California and she’s brought in different sizes/colors for me to view and buy. She’s shipped to my home before as well but I usually prefer to pick up in person.


----------



## HADASSA

condor999 said:


> My SA at NM brings in items from other stores. It usually takes her a few days. I’m in Southern California and she’s brought in different sizes/colors for me to view and buy. She’s shipped to my home before as well but I usually prefer to pick up in person.


Does she do this without you having to pay for the piece(s) IN FULL  prior to viewing?


----------



## Jewelrylove76

What does everyone think about the lucky butterfly pendants?


----------



## lilpikachu

Jewelrylove76 said:


> What does everyone think about the lucky butterfly pendants?


I think it looks nice but would only buy it if I already had some other VCA pieces in my collection (clover, heart).  Do you have any other VCA pieces?


----------



## lilpikachu

kaybbc said:


> Inventory seems low. Everytime i go to store. They will tell me I can only special order them.... cause they only have stock for display.


When buying earrings from VCA, are you given a new pair or are you expected to purchase the stock that is on display?
I’m interested in the VA guilloche earrings so different colours/sizes isn’t really an issue


----------



## ThisVNchick

lilpikachu said:


> When buying earrings from VCA, are you given a new pair or are you expected to purchase the stock that is on display?
> I’m interested in the VA guilloche earrings so different colours/sizes isn’t really an issue



I guess this depends on the stock. If there are two on hand, I would definitely ask to get the one that's still wrapped in that plastic covering (that's how I know it's untouched). Or if there is only one on hand, you can ask for the next shipment. Most SA will be happy to comply with those requests. It's just nowadays, with stock being somewhat low, it might take some time for new replenishments to come in. But if you have time and are willing to wait, I don't see why not wait for a fresh piece.


----------



## lilpikachu

ThisVNchick said:


> I guess this depends on the stock. If there are two on hand, I would definitely ask to get the one that's still wrapped in that plastic covering (that's how I know it's untouched). Or if there is only one on hand, you can ask for the next shipment. Most SA will be happy to comply with those requests. It's just nowadays, with stock being somewhat low, it might take some time for new replenishments to come in. But if you have time and are willing to wait, I don't see why not wait for a fresh piece.


Thanks for replying hun! I would definitely wait for a fresh piece


----------



## Mjxxsyd

lilpikachu said:


> When buying earrings from VCA, are you given a new pair or are you expected to purchase the stock that is on display?
> I’m interested in the VA guilloche earrings so different colours/sizes isn’t really an issue


Hey hun, definitely wait for a fresh piece!

I had the same issue when I got mine they only had the display ones available, she offered to polish them up for me however I still decided to wait for a fresh pair.

I just prefer the feeling of a completely untouched piece, luckily it only took 3 weeks before a new piece arrived.

This could probably be bit longer now as this was back in aug/sep.

Cant wait to see your unboxing


----------



## lilpikachu

Mjxxsyd said:


> Hey hun, definitely wait for a fresh piece!
> 
> I had the same issue when I got mine they only had the display ones available, she offered to polish them up for me however I still decided to wait for a fresh pair.
> 
> I just prefer the feeling of a completely untouched piece, luckily it only took 3 weeks before a new piece arrived.
> 
> This could probably be bit longer now as this was back in aug/sep.
> 
> Cant wait to see your unboxing


Hello friend! Thank you for sharing your experience! Did you pay for your earrings upfront and just get a call to collect them?

I didn’t know if I was just being picky but I’m glad that it’s totally normal to request a fresh pair.  I too would want a completely untouched piece because given how much you are spending, I do not want a display piece.

Sadly no unboxing for a while... still on ban island... unless VCA decide to do another price increase this year and I’m forced to buy early 

I have been thinking about the 5 motif guilloche bracelet though! Would you get yours shortened?


----------



## Mjxxsyd

lilpikachu said:


> Hello friend! Thank you for sharing your experience! Did you pay for your earrings upfront and just get a call to collect them?
> 
> I didn’t know if I was just being picky but I’m glad that it’s totally normal to request a fresh pair.  I too would want a completely untouched piece because given how much you are spending, I do not want a display piece.
> 
> Sadly no unboxing for a while... still on ban island... unless VCA decide to do another price increase this year and I’m forced to buy early
> 
> I have been thinking about the 5 motif guilloche bracelet though! Would you get yours shortened?



I think it is a very common request, I’m always like that even when it comes to handbags. Definitely get a brand new piece it just feels more special 

My SA insisted that it was best to pre pay a pair however since I wanted them for a specific occasion just a month and half later I said I would rather wait and see if any inventory would come through in the coming weeks and pay then. Luckily she got me a pair very shortly after as 2 pair arrived.

Yea I am also hoping no price increase for the next months as I’m also trying to stay good until my birthday in May so I can get the guilloche 5 motif bracelet, I was told just last week when I was in store that there was a huge waiting list for this piece and that I would most likely have to pre pay, I guess I’ll try my luck for a second time 

I am so looking forward twinning our sets at the end of this year *hopefully*


----------



## MrsL

Jewelrylove76 said:


> What does everyone think about the lucky butterfly pendants?


My first VCA purchase along with the sweet butterfly earrings . Love that it’s so different and most of all love the size


----------



## missie1

Jewelrylove76 said:


> What does everyone think about the lucky butterfly pendants?


I love it especially if you have another butterfly piece


----------



## LexLV

Jewelrylove76 said:


> What does everyone think about the lucky butterfly pendants?


Really like it!! It’s a fantastic size and because it’s a bit larger it hangs lower so it feels like it hits almost at 17 inch drop, not sure if that makes sense buts it’s more comfortable for me than my vintage Alhambra pendants. I agree with the other comment that I would get some Alhambra styles before purchasing this though.  Re: inventory, it was hard to track one down. I called 1800 to confirm the status and they said the piece really isn’t in rotation, she called it a “wishlist piece”.  I have a great SA at 5th Ave and I did have to wait a few months for them to get one in stock and there were several other clients behind me on the waitlist.  My SA said it was the first time he’d seen one in the store in almost a year


----------



## chacci1

I am getting so frustrated at the lack of inventory available at VCA. I have been waiting for a Perlee clover bracelet for over a month now and can’t seem to get accurate answers as to when one will become available. It seems everything I’ve asked for as of late is not available. . Is anyone else running into this problem? If so, have you been given any updates on when inventory should start coming in again? I know it has been difficult with COVID but I haven’t had this issue anywhere else.


----------



## ThisVNchick

chacci1 said:


> I am getting so frustrated at the lack of inventory available at VCA. I have been waiting for a Perlee clover bracelet for over a month now and can’t seem to get accurate answers as to when one will become available. It seems everything I’ve asked for as of late is not available. . Is anyone else running into this problem? If so, have you been given any updates on when inventory should start coming in again? I know it has been difficult with COVID but I haven’t had this issue anywhere else.


What color and size are you looking for? I was at NM VCA yesterday and my SA said she had a medium YG perlee clover bangle in stock. I know the inventory isn't in sync between VCA and NM VCA but if it is something that you want and is the right specification, glad to help where I can.


----------



## chromemilou

chacci1 said:


> I am getting so frustrated at the lack of inventory available at VCA. I have been waiting for a Perlee clover bracelet for over a month now and can’t seem to get accurate answers as to when one will become available. It seems everything I’ve asked for as of late is not available. . Is anyone else running into this problem? If so, have you been given any updates on when inventory should start coming in again? I know it has been difficult with COVID but I haven’t had this issue anywhere else.


Hi there! I totally feel your pain. I reached out to my SA today and received the same response. I wanted to see the single row diamond perlee bracelet (which I want to stack with my clover bracelet) and the vintage WG pave earrings and both were sold out.  She said the clover bracelets were still sold out and did not have an update for me. She did say that the boutique receives items every week and hopes to get more soon. They are also having a new release on 3/19 on some lucky items and a RG frivole pieces in case you're interested. I guess we just have to be patient but it's hard.


----------



## Notorious Pink

chacci1 said:


> I am getting so frustrated at the lack of inventory available at VCA. I have been waiting for a Perlee clover bracelet for over a month now and can’t seem to get accurate answers as to when one will become available. It seems everything I’ve asked for as of late is not available. . Is anyone else running into this problem? If so, have you been given any updates on when inventory should start coming in again? I know it has been difficult with COVID but I haven’t had this issue anywhere else.



Unfortunately this is a problem across industries. So many factories were closed for such a long time and they're just trying to catch up now. My car lease is up and I can't get another of my car because there aren't any, and my dealer says they're not really expecting any until December! I went looking for something similar from a different car company and was told the same thing there, too.


----------



## chacci1

Just sent you a DM ❤ @ thisvnchick


----------



## chacci1

chromemilou said:


> Hi there! I totally feel your pain. I reached out to my SA today and received the same response. I wanted to see the single row diamond perlee bracelet (which I want to stack with my clover bracelet) and the vintage WG pave earrings and both were sold out.  She said the clover bracelets were still sold out and did not have an update for me. She did say that the boutique receives items every week and hopes to get more soon. They are also having a new release on 3/19 on some lucky items and a RG frivole pieces in case you're interested. I guess we just have to be patient but it's hard.




I love the one row diamond perlee. I actually was able to find that one and believe when I found it, it was the last one in the country in my size. I never thought VCA would be harder to score than Hermes.

Which size are you by chance and what color are you looking for? I did just see a few available. Very limited but one was an xs yellow gold, one was a medium RG and other was a medium WG.


----------



## chacci1

Notorious Pink said:


> Unfortunately this is a problem across industries. So many factories were closed for such a long time and they're just trying to catch up now. My car lease is up and I can't get another of my car because there aren't any, and my dealer says they're not really expecting any until December! I went looking for something similar from a different car company and was told the same thing there, too.




Ugh. I know it is and I'm trying to stay patient. Ironically I've been able to get everything I want from Hermes and Cartier but it's VCA that seems the most limited at the moment. I do know cars are very much in the same situation right now though. Good luck with finding something!


----------



## HADASSA

Notorious Pink said:


> Unfortunately this is a problem across industries. So many factories were closed for such a long time and they're just trying to catch up now. My car lease is up and I can't get another of my car because there aren't any, and my dealer says they're not really expecting any until December! I went looking for something similar from a different car company and was told the same thing there, too.


I can attest to this...our main line we represent in our country has given ETAs of September/October for "bread and butter" items. Casualty of COVID-19. Factories have been closed and social distancing on assembly lines have really slowed up production.


----------



## chromemilou

chacci1 said:


> I love the one row diamond perlee. I actually was able to find that one and believe when I found it, it was the last one in the country in my size. I never thought VCA would be harder to score than Hermes.
> 
> Which size are you by chance and what color are you looking for? I did just see a few available. Very limited but one was an xs yellow gold, one was a medium RG and other was a medium WG.



Thanks for letting me know but I'm looking for a small WG.  I need to do know if a small clover and a small one row diamond perlee stack perfectly together so they don't overlap and if they even look good together I guess. lol.


----------



## chacci1

chromemilou said:


> Thanks for letting me know but I'm looking for a small WG.  I need to do know if a small clover and a small one row diamond perlee stack perfectly together so they don't overlap and if they even look good together I guess. lol.



They look so so good together!!!  And yes, small one row would stack perfectly with small perlee clover.  Hope these pics help!


----------



## chromemilou

chacci1 said:


> They look so so good together!!!  And yes, small one row would stack perfectly with small perlee clover.  Hope these pics help!


oh wow! super pretty.  may i ask what size those bracelets are?


----------



## chacci1

chromemilou said:


> oh wow! super pretty.  may i ask what size those bracelets are?



The ones I tried on were all Medium. They didn't have any size small for me to try on.  I would have liked to compare sizes but it's just impossible to do right now.


----------



## Notorious Pink

chacci1 said:


> Ugh. I know it is and I'm trying to stay patient. Ironically I've been able to get everything I want from Hermes and Cartier but it's VCA that seems the most limited at the moment. I do know cars are very much in the same situation right now though. Good luck with finding something!



We found something I'm happy with.


----------



## TankerToad

Agree that right now VCA is more limited than Hermès - I was quite surprised when I asked for several items this week that there were not available. Must be frustrating for the SAs.


----------



## Yodabest

With these stories about low inventory, does this mean an SA cannot even order specific items to the store and you would just come back a week later?


----------



## TankerToad

PC1984 said:


> With these stories about low inventory, does this mean an SA cannot even order specific items to the store and you would just come back a week later?


Yes in some cases, many items have nothing available at all across the country or from their supply anywhere.
It’s a bit concerning actually.
I’m even ok to wait but they don’t even have a timeline at this point.


----------



## *SL*

I had to wait about 2.5 months for my YG MOP 5 motif bracelet from my NM VCA.  Asked in Dec, received in Feb.


----------



## nicole0612

*SL* said:


> I had to wait about 2.5 months for my YG MOP 5 motif bracelet from my NM VCA.  Asked in Dec, received in Feb.



Though NM did not have the best inventory even pre-pandemic, to be honest. My first purchase years ago was RG vintage earrings because the wait for YG was too long. I also waited awhile for YG 10 and 5 to be available through NM. My store sourced through VCA NYC so of course items would go to the standalone customers first. Once I switched to the stand-alone VCA, I could get whatever I wanted as long as it was in production (pre-pandemic).


----------



## EpiFanatic

It’s covid as everyone says. We’re lucky these are not must have items. It will get better later this year.


----------



## chacci1

PC1984 said:


> With these stories about low inventory, does this mean an SA cannot even order specific items to the store and you would just come back a week later?



Exactly. The pieces are  just not available at all. And unfortunately, the SAs are in the dark as well. They don't have any timelines on when they will receive merchandise. It's frustrating for them bc they have clients who are willing to buy but have nothing to sell them.


----------



## Yodabest

chacci1 said:


> Exactly. The pieces are  just not available at all. And unfortunately, the SAs are in the dark as well. They don't have any timelines on when they will receive merchandise. It's frustrating for them bc they have clients who are willing to buy but have nothing to sell them.



I actually called my local boutique to confirm what the situation was and they said depending on the piece it could take 5-6 months. Glad to know this going in, at least! I wonder if it’s similar at Cartier.


----------



## *SL*

nicole0612 said:


> Though NM did not have the best inventory even pre-pandemic, to be honest. My first purchase years ago was RG vintage earrings because the wait for YG was too long. I also waited awhile for YG 10 and 5 to be available through NM. My store sourced through VCA NYC so of course items would go to the standalone customers first. Once I switched to the stand-alone VCA, I could get whatever I wanted as long as it was in production (pre-pandemic).



Agree.  I was waiting for a YG signature perlee bangle to come in at NM VCA for months.  Finally went online and called the number and it was shipped to me from a VCA stand alone boutique in a day!  It's hard to be loyal to the NM VCA SA's when it's easier to get pieces direct from VCA (website or standalone)!


----------



## nicole0612

*SL* said:


> Agree.  I was waiting for a YG signature perlee bangle to come in at NM VCA for months.  Finally went online and called the number and it was shipped to me from a VCA stand alone boutique in a day!  It's hard to be loyal to the NM VCA SA's when it's easier to get pieces direct from VCA (website or standalone)!


I know others have great SAs at NM who come through for them, it has just been my experience that since they obtain their stock from the standalone boutiques (at least mine did), that of course the boutique clients had the first chance to buy items.


----------



## meeowy

I feel for the NM VCA SAs.  They are stuck in the middle.  Enough demands, but no inventory to sell.  My SA was very professional about it but I could hear the frustration.  It is their livelihood.  Hope things look up soon.


----------



## floridamama

I was told to try calling the van cleef number that’s on the website....my sales associate said it would 6 months for my guilloche necklace and bracelet. I called the number on the website and they had just gotten one and sent it to me next day.


----------



## september1985

How low is the stock? Do the boutiques have items to try on and see the different sizes in person?


----------



## jenayb

label.hoe said:


> How low is the stock? Do the boutiques have items to try on and see the different sizes in person?



For what, specifically?


----------



## september1985

rose gold 16 and yellow gold 10. NM SA said rose gold pieces haven't been coming in to NM for months since lockdown. I was at least hoping to try items at the boutique.


----------



## Mali_

label.hoe said:


> rose gold 16 and yellow gold 10. NM SA said rose gold pieces haven't been coming in to NM for months since lockdown. I was at least hoping to try items at the boutique.


Holding out for my SA at the NM VCA in VA, but even online....unavailable.


----------



## jenayb

label.hoe said:


> rose gold 16 and yellow gold 10. NM SA said rose gold pieces haven't been coming in to NM for months since lockdown. I was at least hoping to try items at the boutique.



RG 16 was already difficult to come by even prior to the lockdown and any subsequent impact to inventory. I don't think you're going to have a ton of luck via NM; your best bet is to visit an actual boutique if possible.


----------



## september1985

Thanks jenay. I think I should call the store ahead to make sire they have the pieces, there are two in Miami where I live. on the other hand, the NM points sure sound tempting -however, it would all be done via phone since the NM in Florida don't carry VCA.


----------



## september1985

Mali_ said:


> Holding out for my SA at the NM VCA in VA, but even online....unavailable.


How long did your SA say the average wait was for the 16 motif?


----------



## ilovefhf

Waits seem to still be long in stores and NM...wasn’t given a fixed time for my requests


----------



## september1985

label.hoe said:


> How long did your SA say the average wait was for the 16 motif?


Sorry, I just saw your question. He said 6 months but could be sooner. He said rose gold pieces have been very delayed. I haven't asked to be placed on a waitlist yet because I first want to to visit my local boutique to make sure which necklace I want.


----------



## innerpeace85

label.hoe said:


> rose gold 16 and yellow gold 10. NM SA said rose gold pieces haven't been coming in to NM for months since lockdown. I was at least hoping to try items at the boutique.


I asked my SA about a month back for 16 motif and she found it immediately. Maybe try stand alone boutiques?


----------



## glitzgal97

I ordered a magic alhambra pave ring through NM SA - she said the order could take up to 6 months.  I'm not in a hurry and have nowhere to wear it and she has been the sweetest SA so I want to make sure she gets the commission!


----------



## ilovefhf

glitzgal97 said:


> I ordered a magic alhambra pave ring through NM SA - she said the order could take up to 6 months.  I'm not in a hurry and have nowhere to wear it and she has been the sweetest SA so I want to make sure she gets the commission!


Did you pay upfront?


----------



## glitzgal97

ilovefhf said:


> Did you pay upfront?


I have the neiman marcus credit card to earn points and my SA set it up in monthly installments (but I did just pay the whole thing off upfront as I don't want to forget to make a payment or anything!)


----------



## ilovefhf

label.hoe said:


> Sorry, I just saw your question. He said 6 months but could be sooner. He said rose gold pieces have been very delayed. I haven't asked to be placed on a waitlist yet because I first want to to visit my local boutique to make sure which necklace I want.


How about the 10 motif?


----------



## TankerToad

Inventory still so low in USA


----------



## chromemilou

TankerToad said:


> Inventory still so low in USA


I know esp if you want any of the perlee bracelets or pave alhambra pieces. It's so annoying.


----------



## TankerToad

chromemilou said:


> I know esp if you want any of the perlee bracelets or pave alhambra pieces. It's so annoying.


Yes yes yes and no pave Frivole either


----------



## chromemilou

TankerToad said:


> Yes yes yes and no pave Frivole either


Yes, I noticed that too unless I think you're interested in the newer PG Frivole versions. I don't mind waiting around but at least give us an ETA. Also, I like to think about a cohesive look and generally buy pieces as a set and that's really hard to do now.


----------



## glamourbag

chromemilou said:


> I know esp if you want any of the perlee bracelets or pave alhambra pieces. It's so annoying.


I just bought my perlee clover last Wednesday as it arrived from Paris. So perhaps that means more will be coming/starting to trickle in? Also with the sweets clover coming out in a month or so, we will likely see more from the collection to arrive to coincide with that release.


----------



## chromemilou

glamourbag said:


> I just bought my perlee clover last Wednesday as it arrived from Paris. So perhaps that means more will be coming/starting to trickle in? Also with the sweets clover coming out in a month or so, we will likely see more from the collection to arrive to coincide with that release.



Yes that’s what I’m hoping will happen too. Txs!


----------



## TankerToad

Managed to secure an item that arrived to my boutique from Paris- just today. One needs to be quick and focused these days - am thrilled and feeling very very lucky - whew! My SA was a huge help.


----------



## chromemilou

TankerToad said:


> Managed to secure an item that arrived to my boutique from Paris- just today. One needs to be quick and focused these days - am thrilled and feeling very very lucky - whew! My SA was a huge help.


Congrats!  This is perfect timing esp in light of the rumored price increase next month.


----------



## jenayb

TankerToad said:


> Managed to secure an item that arrived to my boutique from Paris- just today. One needs to be quick and focused these days - am thrilled and feeling very very lucky - whew! My SA was a huge help.



Hello!? Details, please!!


----------



## innerpeace85

TankerToad said:


> Managed to secure an item that arrived to my boutique from Paris- just today. One needs to be quick and focused these days - am thrilled and feeling very very lucky - whew! My SA was a huge help.


Reveal please!


----------



## TankerToad

Delivery to me in a week- then I promise to share


----------



## ilovefhf

anyone heard anything on 10 motif mop availability? my nm sa hasnt been able to get hold of any...


----------



## sarahll

has anyone seen wg pave VA earring available in us?


----------



## chromemilou

sarahll said:


> has anyone seen wg pave VA earring available in us?


I asked my SA about them just last Sunday and she told me they were sold out in the US and haven't had stock in a while.


----------



## Buxey

Hello! Does anyone have any insight about vintage Alhambra earrings availability in US VCA boutiques? I am specially interested in the Vintage Alhambra earrings in white gold with diamonds.  The VCA rep who assisted me with my previous purchases told me that these earrings have been sold out since Dec 2020.  And they are expecting to receive some in the next 2-8 weeks. I really would like to get them by Mother’s Day  Also if you own a pair, can you please post a pic here? Haven’t seen them in person yet. Thx!


----------



## chromemilou

Has anyone seen the WG MOP Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in stores or online recently? I have been waiting for this piece for like a month and haven't been able to get a hold of it. VCA seems to have plenty in YG but not the same in WG. Thanks!


----------



## BigAkoya

chromemilou said:


> Has anyone seen the WG MOP Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in stores or online recently? I have been waiting for this piece for like a month and haven't been able to get a hold of it. VCA seems to have plenty in YG but not the same in WG. Thanks!


Hi!  Have you actually bought it yet?  If you purchase it, you will for sure be in the queue to get one.  A lot of people have already purchased pieces, so any new production will go to them first and will not even make it to a case in the boutique or online. 

I just ordered a ring less than two weeks ago.  My size was sold out in all of NA.  I was told production is back online now, and I would be in the queue.  I thought maybe 2-3 months, but nope... my ring arrived yesterday, less than two weeks! 

I also checked online, and the ring is still showing out of stock in my size. My point is... any new production will go to those who already purchased it.  If you want the bracelet, I would suggest buying it which you may have already. 

And by the way, I have this bracelet, WG MOP, and I love it  I think you will love it too! 
Congrats to you!


----------



## chromemilou

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Have you actually bought it yet?  If you purchase it, you will for sure be in the queue to get one.  A lot of people have already purchased pieces, so any new production will go to them first and will not even make it to a case in the boutique or online.
> 
> I just ordered a ring less than two weeks ago.  My size was sold out in all of NA.  I was told production is back online now, and I would be in the queue.  I thought maybe 2-3 months, but nope... my ring arrived yesterday, less than two weeks!
> 
> I also checked online, and the ring is still showing out of stock in my size. My point is... any new production will go to those who already purchased it.  If you want the bracelet, I would suggest buying it which you may have already.
> 
> And by the way, I have this bracelet, WG MOP, and I love it  I think you will love it too!
> Congrats to you!


Awesome! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## dbcelly

Still waiting for a sweet alhambra white MOP necklace... it's been about 2 months.  Apparently oos in all of North America. 

Customer service did say they've been getting more shipments in May.  Didn't pre-pay through my SA because it bugs me to pay in full with no definitive timeline.


----------



## BigAkoya

dbcelly said:


> Still waiting for a sweet alhambra white MOP necklace... it's been about 2 months.  Apparently oos in all of North America.
> 
> Customer service did say they've been getting more shipments in May.  Didn't pre-pay through my SA because it bugs me to pay in full with no definitive timeline.


I would personally pre-pay if I really wanted it. That is the only guarantee of the shortest wait time.  Those who pre-paid will get it first before you.  You may have to wait until all the pre-pays in line ahead of you get theirs first.  As of now, you're not even in line to really get one.  Other pre-pays will keep getting in line.  

Just my two cents, especially if you really really really want the bracelet.  I really really really wanted the ring hence I pre-paid. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## lisawhit

BigAkoya said:


> I would personally pre-pay if I really wanted it. That is the only guarantee of the shortest wait time.  Those who pre-paid will get it first before you.  You may have to wait until all the pre-pays in line ahead of you get theirs first.  As of now, you're not even in line to really get one.  Other pre-pays will keep getting in line.
> 
> Just my two cents, especially if you really really really want the bracelet.  I really really really wanted the ring hence I pre-paid.
> 
> Good luck to you!



Today, I prepaid for the small yellow gold frivole diamond earrings....


----------



## HADASSA

lisawhit said:


> Today, I prepaid for the small yellow gold frivole diamond earrings....


The YG Pavé are so versatile


----------



## BigAkoya

lisawhit said:


> Today, I prepaid for the small yellow gold frivole diamond earrings....


Nice!  Please share how fast you get yours.  
So far... let's see... 
I got my Lotus Ring in two weeks. 
@cece1 got her WG MOP 20 motif in one week.  

Let's see what average time is for those who pre-pay.  Even if it's a few months, you are certainly in line now before all the others who are still just "inquiring". 

Oh, by the way, I just purchased these same earrings but in WG diamond pave.  My clips were a bit too tight, so I sent them to my SA to swap out with the thinner and longer post.  Just FYI in case you might have that problem as well.  

Congrats to you!  Woo hoo!


----------



## lisawhit

BigAkoya said:


> Nice!  Please share how fast you get yours.
> So far... let's see...
> I got my Lotus Ring in two weeks.
> @cece1 got her WG MOP 20 motif in one week.
> 
> Let's see what average time is for those who pre-pay.  Even if it's a few months, you are certainly in line now before all the others who are still just "inquiring".
> 
> Oh, by the way, I just purchased these same earrings but in WG diamond pave.  My clips were a bit too tight, so I sent them to my SA to swap out with the thinner and longer post.  Just FYI in case you might have that problem as well.
> 
> Congrats to you!  Woo hoo!



I will definitely report in!  

Also, I got a text from my SA last night offering me the new "limited" release of the perlee sweets clover....preorder....hmmmmm


----------



## jenaps

lisawhit said:


> I will definitely report in!
> 
> Also, I got a text from my SA last night offering me the new "limited" release of the perlee sweets clover....preorder....hmmmmm


“Limited”  Interesting!!! Did your SA say when launch is?


----------



## lisawhit

jenaps said:


> “Limited”  Interesting!!! Did your SA say when launch is?


Pre order launch starts today


----------



## chromemilou

lisawhit said:


> Pre order launch starts today


If you pre order the bracelet, when should you expect to receive it? Txs!


----------



## lisawhit

chromemilou said:


> If you pre order the bracelet, when should you expect to receive it? Txs!


not sure


----------



## chromemilou

lisawhit said:


> not sure


Got it. Txs!


----------



## Chanellover2015

It’s definitely better to pre-pay. My SA only requires 50% and that will ensure you get yoir item.


----------



## chacci1

I have to admit and as someone who has done it myself, this “pre pay” and “deposit” play that VCA does rubs me the wrong way.  

Ironically enough, I’ve had deposits down on pieces at one boutique and ended up getting the piece from another boutique, where I never had a deposit down, offered to me first. And the boutique that offered to me first, didn’t know about the deposit. The SA just didn’t care to play those games and still got me exactly what I wanted on a very difficult to get piece that I had already been waiting months for at my “home” boutique that had the deposit. 

So long story short, I’m calling a bit of BS on putting down a deposit.  I think it’s another ploy for the “SAs” to attempt to guarantee the sales for themselves.


----------



## chromemilou

I'm fine with prepaying as long as they can tell us with some certainty when certain pieces will be arriving, but they can't seem to do that. Also, I wish they would issue refunds for prepaid orders you haven't seen in case you don't like it. Oh well.


----------



## chromemilou

Good morning!  If anyone has purchased Vintage Alhambra WG diamond earrings or Magic Alhambra WG diamond earrings recently, would you please let us know here?  I haven't seen either of these for a while at least in the US.  Thanks!


----------



## Anabunny

chacci1 said:


> I have to admit and as someone who has done it myself, this “pre pay” and “deposit” play that VCA does rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> Ironically enough, I’ve had deposits down on pieces at one boutique and ended up getting the piece from another boutique, where I never had a deposit down, offered to me first. And the boutique that offered to me first, didn’t know about the deposit. The SA just didn’t care to play those games and still got me exactly what I wanted on a very difficult to get piece that I had already been waiting months for at my “home” boutique that had the deposit.
> 
> So long story short, I’m calling a bit of BS on putting down a deposit.  I think it’s another ploy for the “SAs” to attempt to guarantee the sales for themselves.


It is a trick. I had my main SA telling my deposit for ordering item cannot be refunded, only store credit. I walked into another store which told me even if I order it from Paris, as long as it’s not a SO, they
can refund me the full deposit.


----------



## TankerToad

Anabunny said:


> It is a trick. I had my main SA telling my deposit for ordering item cannot be refunded, only store credit. I walked into another store which told me even if I order it from Paris, as long as it’s not a SO, they
> can refund me the full deposit.


Interesting !! Very good info in this era of requiring deposits.


----------



## Buxey

Buxey said:


> Hello! Does anyone have any insight about vintage Alhambra earrings availability in US VCA boutiques? I am specially interested in the Vintage Alhambra earrings in white gold with diamonds.  The VCA rep who assisted me with my previous purchases told me that these earrings have been sold out since Dec 2020.  And they are expecting to receive some in the next 2-8 weeks. I really would like to get them by Mother’s Day  Also if you own a pair, can you please post a pic here? Haven’t seen them in person yet. Thx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072183


I put a 30% deposit on Vintage Alhambra earrings in white gold with diamonds; it’s been 10 days, no update on the delivery date yet. I was told that I would get a full refund on the deposit if I change my mind.  Will keep you posted about delivery timeline.. Looks like these earrings are out out stock in VCA FR website, too


----------



## chromemilou

Buxey said:


> I put a 30% deposit on Vintage Alhambra earrings in white gold with diamonds; it’s been 10 days, no update on the delivery date yet. I was told that I would get a full refund on the deposit if I change my mind.  Will keep you posted about delivery timeline.. Looks like these earrings are out out stock in VCA FR website, too


Yes, please do keep us posted. People have been saying you get items faster if you prepay so I would be curious to know when you receive them. Txs!


----------



## jenayb

Buxey said:


> I put a 30% deposit on Vintage Alhambra earrings in white gold with diamonds; it’s been 10 days, no update on the delivery date yet. I was told that I would get a full refund on the deposit if I change my mind.  Will keep you posted about delivery timeline.. Looks like these earrings are out out stock in VCA FR website, too



Were you promised an ETA? Honestly, 10 days is a very short period of time given the inventory issues VCA is having right now.


----------



## Buxey

jenaywins said:


> Were you promised an ETA? Honestly, 10 days is a very short period of time given the inventory issues VCA is having right now.


I was told by the VCA boutique that they are expecting new inventory in 2-5 weeks before I put my deposit (this was one week before Mother’s Day)... Planning to check w/ my SA by the end of the week if she has any updates.. these earrings were supposed to be my birthday present


----------



## jenayb

Buxey said:


> I was told by the VCA boutique that they are expecting new inventory in 2-5 weeks before I put my deposit (this was one week before Mother’s Day)... Planning to check w/ my SA by the end of the week if she has any updates.. these earrings were supposed to be my birthday present



I hope that you are able to get them for your birthday!


----------



## Buxey

Buxey said:


> I put a 30% deposit on Vintage Alhambra earrings in white gold with diamonds; it’s been 10 days, no update on the delivery date yet. I was told that I would get a full refund on the deposit if I change my mind.  Will keep you posted about delivery timeline.. Looks like these earrings are out out stock in VCA FR website, too


[Status Update]  My VCA SA just contacted me that I need to pay 100% remittance/ deposit to secure the price of these Vintage Alhambra diamond earrings before the VCA USA price increase on June 1st.   I am a little bit annoyed to be honest just because I was told that price was locked since I put 30% deposit originally.  SA also confirmed no change in price for my earrings  when she texted me about upcoming price increase about a week ago. Btw, for everyone’s awareness, there will be a 2.6-4.2% price increase in VCA USA effective June 1st.


----------



## chromemilou

Buxey said:


> [Status Update]  My VCA SA just contacted me that I need to pay 100% remittance/ deposit to secure the price of these Vintage Alhambra diamond earrings before the VCA USA price increase on June 1st.   I am a little bit annoyed to be honest just because I was told that price was locked since I put 30% deposit originally.  SA also confirmed no change in price for my earrings  when she texted me about upcoming price increase about a week ago. Btw, for everyone’s awareness, there will be a 2.6-4.2% price increase in VCA USA effective June 1st.


Thanks for update!  I agree with you that it's very annoying but think that's what all the SAs are asking for now. I was asked to put down 100% too on some Magic earrings even though I was given no real ETA.


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

Yikes.... Checked with my SA on 3 pieces that I have placed deposits on 1 May.

1. Sweet MOP earrings - estimate of 2 months more
2. Signature WG perlee bracelet - longer than the MOP earrings
3. Diamond Estelle wedding band - 6-8 months more


----------



## ohsohappy

vcaloverrrrr said:


> Yikes.... Checked with my SA on 3 pieces that I have placed deposits on 1 May.
> 
> 1. Sweet MOP earrings - estimate of 2 months more
> 2. Signature WG perlee bracelet - longer than the MOP earrings
> 3. Diamond Estelle wedding band - 6-8 months more


I paid fully for perlee Turquoise btf ring and one bracelet last September and I still didn't get mine yet lol


----------



## debykf

I just did a full deposit for guilloche earrings last week with no eta. I hope it’s not six months!!


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

ohsohappy said:


> I paid fully for perlee Turquoise btf ring and one bracelet last September and I still didn't get mine yet lol


Noooooooooooo I don't want to have to wait a year!


----------



## chromemilou

Hi there. To give everyone a little hope, I think I just got lucky but I prepaid last week for a WG MOP 5 motif Alhambra bracelet and it arrived today!


----------



## shyla14

chromemilou said:


> Hi there. To give everyone a little hope, I think I just got lucky but I prepaid last week for a WG MOP 5 motif Alhambra bracelet and it arrived today!


Good for you. Congratulations! 
Show us some modelling pics , pretty please.


----------



## chromemilou

shyla14 said:


> Good for you. Congratulations!
> Show us some modelling pics , pretty please.


Thank you!  The boutique called me just yesterday to tell me it had arrived so I have to go pick it up today and will prob need some time to get it shortened.  But after I get it back, I'll try to post some pics for everyone.


----------



## BigAkoya

chromemilou said:


> Hi there. To give everyone a little hope, I think I just got lucky but I prepaid last week for a WG MOP 5 motif Alhambra bracelet and it arrived today!


Wonderful!  You’re another person that paid in full and is getting your piece!  Fast too! Congrats!


----------



## chromemilou

Another hopefully encouraging update for everyone!   I prepaid in full for the Magic WG Diamond Single Motif Earrings on 5/22 and got a text today from my SA saying it had just arrived in the boutique.  The wait was so short and I couldn't believe my ears.  I really think VCA inventory is starting to move, but it's def going to clients who have prepaid.  I wonder if it's connected to the fact that France got out of lockdown like maybe 2 weeks ago?


----------



## chromemilou

Also, I don't know if anyone knows the answer to this question, but I'll throw it out there.  Do certain boutique locations get priority I wonder?  Like if 10 people wanted a bracelet and all 10 had prepaid, but only 5 bracelets were coming in, how would VCA allocate the bracelets?


----------



## BigAkoya

chromemilou said:


> Another hopefully encouraging update for everyone!   I prepaid in full for the Magic WG Diamond Single Motif Earrings on 5/22 and got a text today from my SA saying it had just arrived in the boutique.  The wait was so short and I couldn't believe my ears.  I really think VCA inventory is starting to move, but it's def going to clients who have prepaid.  I wonder if it's connected to the fact that France got out of lockdown like maybe 2 weeks ago?


You are on a roll!  Congratulations!   
I totally agree with you that pre-paid in full clients get first priorit over clients who just put down a deposit.  A partial deposit is not a true commit, and the SAs/boutiques know that.  

Can't wait to see your pieces!   So happy for you!


----------



## couturequeen

chromemilou said:


> Another hopefully encouraging update for everyone!   I prepaid in full for the Magic WG Diamond Single Motif Earrings on 5/22 and got a text today from my SA saying it had just arrived in the boutique.  The wait was so short and I couldn't believe my ears.  I really think VCA inventory is starting to move, but it's def going to clients who have prepaid.  I wonder if it's connected to the fact that France got out of lockdown like maybe 2 weeks ago?


My SA mentioned this week that this pair was available, so perhaps this model has availability. Hoping the same for others!


----------



## chromemilou

BigAkoya said:


> You are on a roll!  Congratulations!
> I totally agree with you that pre-paid in full clients get first priorit over clients who just put down a deposit.  A partial deposit is not a true commit, and the SAs/boutiques know that.
> 
> Can't wait to see your pieces!   So happy for you!


Thanks so much BigAkoya! I'm so excited.


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

vcaloverrrrr said:


> Yikes.... Checked with my SA on 3 pieces that I have placed deposits on 1 May.
> 
> 1. Sweet MOP earrings - estimate of 2 months more
> 2. Signature WG perlee bracelet - longer than the MOP earrings
> 3. Diamond Estelle wedding band - 6-8 months more



Update! My SA has just sent me a message to say that my bracelet has arrived! Was a shock to her and definitely a pleasant surprise for me to get it tomorrowwwwww yayyyyy


----------



## chromemilou

vcaloverrrrr said:


> Update! My SA has just sent me a message to say that my bracelet has arrived! Was a shock to her and definitely a pleasant surprise for me to get it tomorrowwwwww yayyyyy


Hurray! Congrats.  So exciting!


----------



## chromemilou

Hi Everyone! Another update. I pre-ordered with full payment the vintage alhambra 5 motif bracelet in chalcedony on 5/31 and received a call from my SA that it arrived today.  Inventory is def moving.  I really don't think we'll have to wait 6 months or whatever for our items to arrive!


----------



## nublux

Any update on guilloche inventory?


----------



## chromemilou

Hi there! Is anyone waiting for the WG (or any gold really) vintage alhambra diamond earrings? I ordered them before the price increase and have not heard any news on an ETA and was wondering if any of you had heard anything. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## sarahll

i was told late summer.


----------



## chromemilou

sarahll said:


> i was told late summer.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## wisconsin

I prepaid for 6 motif Wg necklace and Mop wg earrings on  May 22nd  and they have arrived at the boutique already this morning.


----------



## kimber418

nublux said:


> Any update on guilloche inventory?



I would love to know about guilloche also!  I ordered and paid for a 5 motif bracelet a few weeks ago.


----------



## Nyzinga

My local boutique is in Neiman Marcus. I met with the SA and told her I was interested in purchasing the guilloche or perhaps hammered gold pendant, but wanted to try them on before deciding. She said the wait might be as long as 6 months. My question is whether the NM boutique inventory is more limited than the VCA boutiques. I would really hate to wait 6 months if I don’t have to.


----------



## Frivole88

Nyzinga said:


> My local boutique is in Neiman Marcus. I met with the SA and told her I was interested in purchasing the guilloche or perhaps hammered gold pendant, but wanted to try them on before deciding. She said the wait might be as long as 6 months. My question is whether the NM boutique inventory is more limited than the VCA boutiques. I would really hate to wait 6 months if I don’t have to.



My SA in VCA NY boutique also told me the same thing. There's a 6 months wait time for some items.


----------



## art nouveau

I prepaid for a 10 motif vintage Alhambra guilloche necklace in yellow gold on 5/28/21.  I was expecting a long wait.  But was surprised to receive it in just two weeks.


----------



## chromemilou

art nouveau said:


> I prepaid for a 10 motif vintage Alhambra guilloche necklace in yellow gold on 5/28/21.  I was expecting a long wait.  But was surprised to receive it in just two weeks.


That’s fantastic ! Txs for sharing.


----------



## lilpikachu

I prepaid for a pair of the YG Guilloche earrings on 1 May and my SA contacted me on 9 May to let me know they had arrived (perfect timing for my birthday!) - I couldn’t believe it!


----------



## nublux

kimber418 said:


> I would love to know about guilloche also!  I ordered and paid for a 5 motif bracelet a few weeks ago.


Same here!!!! I pre -ordered but no news on when I would get it.


----------



## mopaqz

I stopped by the NYC 5th ave store on Saturday 6/12 and asked about the guilloche bracelet (had no previous reservation because SAs said the list was closed). Was told that they are expecting a lot of guilloche shipments in upcoming weeks!

(Then miraculously got a call Saturday afternoon that a client cancelled their preorder, so I snagged that one)


----------



## junngch

My SA texted me that the perlee clover bracelet I prepaid before the price increase has arrived in the store.


----------



## lorihmatthews

It helps to have an SA who is looking out for specific items. I snagged my vintage alhambra MOP earrings prior to a price increase a month ago and my NM store only received one pair.


----------



## lilpikachu

I agree - if you let your SA know, they can help you out.  Also helps if you prepay because you should get notified once a new piece arrives at the boutique


----------



## BigAkoya

junngch said:


> My SA texted me that the perlee clover bracelet I prepaid before the price increase has arrived in the store.


That's so exciting to hear!  I ordered the Lotus earrings on June 8th, so about a week after you ordered yours.  I'm hoping my earrings will arrive soon too!  I prepaid for mine also.  

Based on what my SA told me, priority first goes to the VIPs, then the prepays, then those who just ask about it, but no prepay.  

For prepays, the order is based on date of purchase (after the VIPs who get bumped up ahead of the prepays, regardless of the date they purchase).


----------



## junngch

BigAkoya said:


> That's so exciting to hear!  I ordered the Lotus earrings on June 8th, so about a week after you ordered yours.  I'm hoping my earrings will arrive soon too!  I prepaid for mine also.
> 
> Based on what my SA told me, priority first goes to the VIPs, then the prepays, then those who just ask about it, but no prepay.
> 
> For prepays, the order is based on date of purchase (after the VIPs who get bumped up ahead of the prepays, regardless of the date they purchase).



Thanks for the info! I didn’t know how long it would take when I placed the order. It is supposed to be an anniversary gift which is in October so I was fine to wait for a couple of months. I was surprised to know that my bracelet has arrived the store and I am definitely not a VIP. I am sure you will receive your stunning earrings very soon!


----------



## charchar888

Are online inventory different from in store?  I asked about the plum blossom earrings and online says it’s sold out in the US.  Wondering if stores will have it?  Is it a limited collection or permanent collection?


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

charchar888 said:


> Are online inventory different from in store?  I asked about the plum blossom earrings and online says it’s sold out in the US.  Wondering if stores will have it?  Is it a limited collection or permanent collection?



I’m wondering if anyone knows anything about the plum blossom earrings and whether there will be more of them as well.  I asked my SA about them in March before the collection even came out and have been following up ever since and still nothing … I know it’s a limited collection so I’m kind of worried …


----------



## Dextersmom

In the past, I have purchased my 2 vintage Alhambra pendants from NM (MOP and 2019 bleu Sevres holiday pendant), along with a couple of bracelets.  This store is 1 1/2 hours from me and this past year the SA I work with has been rather unresponsive.  In all honesty, he is very kind, I am not a VIP and the inventory there has been bare bones due to the pandemic.  I inquired a few months ago about the possibility of adding a pave Alhambra pendant in yg for my anniversary, which is next week and he said he didn't think it would be a problem, but his tone and lack of follow up didn't sit well with me.  I am typically very loyal, but in this case I decided to call the Eboutique and I am so happy that I did!!!  I ended up talking to a really lovely and helpful SA that listened, made note of my wishlist and she called last week with news that she located a pave Alhambra pendant in yg for me, just in time for my anniversary.  I will be working with her, moving forward.


----------



## charchar888

Prettyinpnknwht said:


> I’m wondering if anyone knows anything about the plum blossom earrings and whether there will be more of them as well.  I asked my SA about them in March before the collection even came out and have been following up ever since and still nothing … I know it’s a limited collection so I’m kind of worried …


Does that mean it is only around for this year?  Once sold out, no more?


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

charchar888 said:


> Does that mean it is only around for this year?  Once sold out, no more?


As far as I know of, yes.


----------



## sjofaye

charchar888 said:


> Are online inventory different from in store?  I asked about the plum blossom earrings and online says it’s sold out in the US.  Wondering if stores will have it?  Is it a limited collection or permanent collection?


I don't have information on the plum blossom earrings, but I think online inventory is different from in store. I was looking for an item sold out online. I checked in with the chat on the website to ask if they can check inventory in my local boutiques and they told me the boutiques had it. Just note if you are looking for VCA in the mall they might not be able to check their stock because I inquired about inventory at the VCA located in a mall and they told me to call the store itself since they can't see what they have, but free standing boutiques they can check. HTH!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I think VCA is ramping up production now. Three people including me have gotten the large Frivole earrings recently after over a year of not being available.


----------



## sjofaye

nycmamaofone said:


> I think VCA is ramping up production now. Three people including me have gotten the large Frivole earrings recently after over a year of not being available.


Yeah probably! The SA that helped me at the mall said he hasn't seen much sweet alhambra necklaces in solid rose gold, and the carnelian version at his store since the pandemic began, but he has been noticing more inventory trickling in since he just received shipment for the carnelian sweet alhambra necklaces on Friday! Hopefully you all get the items you want soon.


----------



## chromemilou

Good morning! Has anyone received their pre-paid order for the vintage alhambra diamond earrings recently? I've heard people receiving their orders for other items recently in this thread but not the vintage diamond earrings. Txs so much in advance!


----------



## innerpeace85

chromemilou said:


> Good morning! Has anyone received their pre-paid order for the vintage alhambra diamond earrings recently? I've heard people receiving their orders for other items recently in this thread but not the vintage diamond earrings. Txs so much in advance!


Good morning! I am in US. I was looking for vintage Alhambra pave earrings in YG and my SA found one in a week. What gold are you looking for? How long are you waiting for?


----------



## chromemilou

innerpeace85 said:


> Good morning! I am in US. I was looking for vintage Alhambra pave earrings in YG and my SA found one in a week. What gold are you looking for? How long are you waiting for?


Hi innerpeace! Txs so much for responding. Omg really?? You're so lucky. I am in the US too and paid in full on 5/31 but am still waiting for these stupid earrings to arrive.  I ordered mine in WG.  Not sure if it makes a difference but makes me feel better to know people are getting this earring even if it's not me. lol. . Was your order made recently?  Also, may I ask which boutique was able to source it for you? Txs!


----------



## innerpeace85

chromemilou said:


> Hi innerpeace! Txs so much for responding. Omg really?? You're so lucky. I am in the US too and paid in full on 5/31 but am still waiting for these stupid earrings to arrive.  I ordered mine in WG.  Not sure if it makes a difference but makes me feel better to know people are getting this earring even if it's not me. lol. . Was your order made recently?  Also, may I ask which boutique was able to source it for you? Txs!


You're welcome! 
Actually I didn't order the pave YG earrings. I asked the SA and she got it in 7-10 days later. My SAs in Las Vegas and NY think VCA is ramping up production and more pieces are coming in. Hope you get your earrings soon!


----------



## chromemilou

innerpeace85 said:


> You're welcome!
> Actually I didn't order the pave YG earrings. I asked the SA and she got it in 7-10 days later. My SAs in Las Vegas and NY think VCA is ramping up production and more pieces are coming in. Hope you get your earrings soon!


Oh wow. That's so interesting you didn't even have to put a deposit down. Txs for sharing!


----------



## ceedoan

hello all!! did not realize frivole earrings were so hard to get!! my SA placed the order for the small size (she told me none in the US currently) but i'm hoping production is increasing and will patiently wait for them. was able to get the gold mini frivole bracelet and love it!!!


----------



## 880

chromemilou said:


> Hi innerpeace! Txs so much for responding. Omg really?? You're so lucky. I am in the US too and paid in full on 5/31 but am still waiting for these stupid earrings to arrive.  I ordered mine in WG.  Not sure if it makes a difference but makes me feel better to know people are getting this earring even if it's not me. lol. . Was your order made recently?  Also, may I ask which boutique was able to source it for you? Txs!


I’m sure someone will respond who knows more, but I thought WG was harder to come by! Fingers crossed you get yours soon!


----------



## chromemilou

880 said:


> I’m sure someone will respond who knows more, but I thought WG was harder to come by! Fingers crossed you get yours soon!


Thanks 880! I'm still waiting with my fingers and toes crossed. lol.


----------



## Newtohermes1234

nycmamaofone said:


> I think VCA is ramping up production now. Three people including me have gotten the large Frivole earrings recently after over a year of not being available.


I just got a pair as well! Had asked for them back in May and my SA told me that they haven’t been in the boutique for over a year !


----------



## nycmamaofone

I went to the NYC flagship store yesterday and they were low in stock. The SA reminded me that in France they have their vacation in August…but interestingly she did say it was cut down to two weeks instead of the usual four to make up for lost production.


----------



## MyHjourney

chromemilou said:


> Good morning! Has anyone received their pre-paid order for the vintage alhambra diamond earrings recently? I've heard people receiving their orders for other items recently in this thread but not the vintage diamond earrings. Txs so much in advance!


yes my friend prepaid before the price increase and these earrings have come in for her recently despite being told that it could be a 6 month wait. located in singapore.


----------



## MyHjourney

anyone seen the lucky spring plum blossom earrings trickle in? ive been waiting since April....


----------



## chromemilou

MyHjourney said:


> yes my friend prepaid before the price increase and these earrings have come in for her recently despite being told that it could be a 6 month wait. located in singapore.


Thanks for the info. I am getting so upset with VCA lately. I am still waiting for these earrings which I too prepaid for right before the price increase and still no ETA and no earrings. I'm not upset b/c I'm still waiting for them but b/c there is no transparency or consistency as to how they prioritize these orders.  I do feel like certain "bigger" boutique locations or SAs get prioritized even if their customer put in an order later.  I know for a fact that at the NYC 5th ave location a customer was able to get these earrings in 5 weeks and the order was put in after the price increase but here I am still waiting for them.  I should have put in an order with the 5th Ave location. ugh...


----------



## MyHjourney

chromemilou said:


> Thanks for the info. I am getting so upset with VCA lately. I am still waiting for these earrings which I too prepaid for right before the price increase and still no ETA and no earrings. I'm not upset b/c I'm still waiting for them but b/c there is no transparency or consistency as to how they prioritize these orders.  I do feel like certain "bigger" boutique locations or SAs get prioritized even if their customer put in an order later.  I know for a fact that at the NYC 5th ave location a customer was able to get these earrings in 5 weeks and the order was put in after the price increase but here I am still waiting for them.  I should have put in an order with the 5th Ave location. ugh...


ugh yes i feel you!!! its more like you would think that a payment earlier would secure the item earlier. just FYI my friend's item was in WG pave. hopefully its alr OTW to your boutique!!


----------



## chromemilou

MyHjourney said:


> ugh yes i feel you!!! its more like you would think that a payment earlier would secure the item earlier. just FYI my friend's item was in WG pave. hopefully its alr OTW to your boutique!!


Hi Everyone! Right after I complained about my earrings not coming, I just received my WG vintage pave earrings today. So excited!  Thanks for all your support.


----------



## BigAkoya

chromemilou said:


> Hi Everyone! Right after I complained about my earrings not coming, I just received my WG vintage pave earrings today. So excited!  Thanks for all your support.


Congrats!  You are also making me excited I might get my earrings soon too.   
Please post photos if you wish.  Or, you might be sending them in to get adjusted? I already told my SA to adjust them first before sending them to me, so that will add a few more weeks.  Sigh.  

I actually don't recall the last time I saw VA WG pave earrings!  I am sure they are beautiful!


----------



## chromemilou

BigAkoya said:


> Congrats!  You are also making me excited I might get my earrings soon too.
> Please post photos if you wish.  Or, you might be sending them in to get adjusted? I already told my SA to adjust them first before sending them to me, so that will add a few more weeks.  Sigh.
> 
> I actually don't recall the last time I saw VA WG pave earrings!  I am sure they are beautiful!


Thanks so much!  What do you typically do to get your earrings adjusted?  I just ask for the plastic discs or silicon stopper back thingies and that's usually enough to get my ears comfortable.


----------



## BigAkoya

chromemilou said:


> Thanks so much!  What do you typically do to get your earrings adjusted?  I just ask for the plastic discs or silicon stopper back thingies and that's usually enough to get my ears comfortable.


Hi, I do not like to use silicon discs and any other "stuff" to "make it work".  They are not comfy on you because they do not fit properly. For me I want the piece to fit perfectly, so I get a real adjustment.  This is true with all my jewelry, rings, bracelets, etc.

Another person had earring issues also, so I responded to her.  There are basically three things to look for a perfect fit when it comes to earrings: 1) the tightness of the clip 2) the thickness of the post, and 3) the length of the post.  For me, I had issues with #1 and #2.  They clips were too tight.   The post was too thick and it caused my ears to hurt.  My length was fine.

Here is an excerpt that summarizes what I recommended that person do to check her earrings for a perfect fit. 

I also posted the link my original longer response.  Hope this helps. For me personally, I would not want to go through life wearing silicon disc.  What a hassle and even though no one sees it, I would see it and it's not attractive.  I'd adjust them.  For you, it sounds like the clip is too tight which my SA told me is a very common problem.  Easy fix.

Here is an excerpt from the longer post (link to full post below).
These are the three things you should look for and then talk to customer service about adjusting:
- Check the tightness of the clip: Is it squishing your ear too much that you feel it? Get the clip loosened.
- Check the post thickness against your ear piercing: Is your ear piercing sensitive/sore/bleeding after wearing? Get thinner posts.
- Check the length of the post: Is the post sticking out the back of the clips? If yes, perfect. If no, you need longer posts.

Original post:





						VCA ~ Van Cleef Arpels Discussion thread!
					

I know what you mean by onyx being "angry". I have had my 5 motif onyx YG bracelet for 4 years now . I like atleast 2 pieces in the same stone to form a set and I have been trying to find something to go with the bracelet for a long time. I have tried vintage and magic earrings onyx, 10 motif...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## chromemilou

BigAkoya said:


> Hi, I do not like to use silicon discs and any other "stuff" to "make it work".  They are not comfy on you because they do not fit properly. For me I want the piece to fit perfectly, so I get a real adjustment.  This is true with all my jewelry, rings, bracelets, etc.
> 
> Another person had earring issues also, so I responded to her.  There are basically three things to look for a perfect fit when it comes to earrings: 1) the tightness of the clip 2) the thickness of the post, and 3) the length of the post.  For me, I had issues with #1 and #2.  They clips were too tight.   The post was too thick and it caused my ears to hurt.  My length was fine.
> 
> Here is an excerpt that summarizes what I recommended that person do to check her earrings for a perfect fit.
> 
> I also posted the link my original longer response.  Hope this helps. For me personally, I would not want to go through life wearing silicon disc.  What a hassle and even though no one sees it, I would see it and it's not attractive.  I'd adjust them.  For you, it sounds like the clip is too tight which my SA told me is a very common problem.  Easy fix.
> 
> Here is an excerpt from the longer post (link to full post below).
> These are the three things you should look for and then talk to customer service about adjusting:
> - Check the tightness of the clip: Is it squishing your ear too much that you feel it? Get the clip loosened.
> - Check the post thickness against your ear piercing: Is your ear piercing sensitive/sore/bleeding after wearing? Get thinner posts.
> - Check the length of the post: Is the post sticking out the back of the clips? If yes, perfect. If no, you need longer posts.
> 
> Original post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VCA ~ Van Cleef Arpels Discussion thread!
> 
> 
> I know what you mean by onyx being "angry". I have had my 5 motif onyx YG bracelet for 4 years now . I like atleast 2 pieces in the same stone to form a set and I have been trying to find something to go with the bracelet for a long time. I have tried vintage and magic earrings onyx, 10 motif...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Oh wow!  This is fantastic advice and extremely helpful. Thank you so much for taking the time to post it.


----------



## BigAkoya

chromemilou said:


> Oh wow!  This is fantastic advice and extremely helpful. Thank you so much for taking the time to post it.


You are welcome.  One more thing I forgot to mention to be sure to cover all bases so you just need to send your earrings in once.  

The post I responded to above was for Frivole earrings.  You probably know this, but for your Alhambra earrings, there are two holes in the back of the earrings for the posts.  This is to allow for the earrings to sit higher or lower on your ear.  VCA thinks of everything when it comes to earring adjustments.  

My ear piercing is very low, so my Alhambra earring posts are in the bottom hole.  This makes the earring sit a little higher.  My SA most people put them at the bottom hole, but just in case, you may want to take a peek. If you want them moved, they can do that while they adjust the rest of your earrings.  

Good luck!


----------



## chromemilou

BigAkoya said:


> You are welcome.  One more thing I forgot to mention to be sure to cover all bases so you just need to send your earrings in once.
> 
> The post I responded to above was for Frivole earrings.  You probably know this, but for your Alhambra earrings, there are two holes in the back of the earrings for the posts.  This is to allow for the earrings to sit higher or lower on your ear.  VCA thinks of everything when it comes to earring adjustments.
> 
> My ear piercing is very low, so my Alhambra earring posts are in the bottom hole.  This makes the earring sit a little higher.  My SA most people put them at the bottom hole, but just in case, you may want to take a peek. If you want them moved, they can do that while they adjust the rest of your earrings.
> 
> Good luck!


Omg!  I'm so glad you mentioned this.  I actually didn't know about the 2 holes in the back of the earrings, but now I see them since I just checked.   I actually have the opposite "problem" that you have. I always wanted my vintage studs to sit a touch lower so it hangs just a little lower than my lobes and didn't think there was a way to do that, but now I guess there is if I ask VCA to move the post to the higher hole.  Thank you sooo much!


----------



## chromemilou

chromemilou said:


> Omg!  I'm so glad you mentioned this.  I actually didn't know about the 2 holes in the back of the earrings, but now I see them since I just checked.   I actually have the opposite "problem" that you have. I always wanted my vintage studs to sit a touch lower so it hangs just a little lower than my lobes and didn't think there was a way to do that, but now I guess there is if I ask VCA to move the post to the higher hole.  Thank you sooo much!


Actually, do you think the vintage earrings look better when they are hanging a bit below the lobe or when the lobe covers most of it? I guess that's the first question I have to answer for myself. So many options, so many decisions. lol.


----------



## BigAkoya

chromemilou said:


> Actually, do you think the vintage earrings look better when they are hanging a bit below the lobe or when the lobe covers most of it? I guess that's the first question I have to answer for myself. So many options, so many decisions. lol.


Yes, I know exactly what you mean. 
I like the VA earrings to hang past/below the lobe. Otherwise to me, they look like "studs on an earlobe" and not "substantial earrings".  I hope that makes sense.  It sounds like for you, the optimal position is the higher hole as they may be too high now and fully on your ear.  

Oh, I am so glad I brought this up.  Otherwise you'd have to send them in again!  Torture to be without them!


----------



## BigAkoya

@chromemilou One more thing (promise... then I'll zip it!)
Just in case, but you probably know this... 

The earrings are polarized.  Meaning, there is an earring for the left ear and an earring for the right ear.  It doesn't matter as much with VA earrings as they are both pretty perpendicular to the back post.  However, it matters more on earrings where the design is angled such as the flowers on Frivole.  

To tell which earring is which, there is a little "bump" on the clips.  When you put on your earrings, the "bump" should point away from the face.  

Hope that helps. FYI just in case you did not know.


----------



## chromemilou

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I know exactly what you mean.
> I like the VA earrings to hang past/below the lobe. Otherwise to me, they look like "studs on an earlobe" and not "substantial earrings".  I hope that makes sense.  It sounds like for you, the optimal position is the higher hole as they may be too high now and fully on your ear.
> 
> Oh, I am so glad I brought this up.  Otherwise you'd have to send them in again!  Torture to be without them!


Your description made perfect sense! lol.  I'm kind of annoyed at my SA. I feel like the SA should be telling me about this stuff.  I wish I could try it on the spot using both holes to see whether I like the higher or lower hole.  Also, everything just takes sooo long these days. ugh. My recent vintage alhambra bracelet adjustment took like 3 weeks and I'm still not perfectly satisfied with the length. Originally, they removed 6 links which made it too tight so now only 4 links have been removed but now it's kind of loose, but I don't think there is a solution for this issue since I'm told they only take out links in even numbers.  I also asked about an SO and now they are telling people it'll take like 9 months.


----------



## chromemilou

BigAkoya said:


> @chromemilou One more thing (promise... then I'll zip it!)
> Just in case, but you probably know this...
> 
> The earrings are polarized.  Meaning, there is an earring for the left ear and an earring for the right ear.  It doesn't matter as much with VA earrings as they are both pretty perpendicular to the back post.  However, it matters more on earrings where the design is angled such as the flowers on Frivole.
> 
> To tell which earring is which, there is a little "bump" on the clips.  When you put on your earrings, the "bump" should point away from the face.
> 
> Hope that helps. FYI just in case you did not know.


This fact I knew about, but thank you for sharing! I learned so much today. Thank you!!


----------



## couturequeen

chromemilou said:


> Good morning! Has anyone received their pre-paid order for the vintage alhambra diamond earrings recently? I've heard people receiving their orders for other items recently in this thread but not the vintage diamond earrings. Txs so much in advance!


I received mine a few weeks ago! Much faster than expected.


----------



## BigAkoya

Update, my SA text me and my Lotus earrings arrived!  I ordered them June 9, so it took exactly 8 weeks.  They are off to being adjusted before he sends them to me which will add 2-3 weeks. 

Inventory seems to be coming back.  Yippee!


----------



## MyDogTink

BigAkoya said:


> Update, my SA text me and my Lotus earrings arrived!  I ordered them June 9, so it took exactly 8 weeks.  They are off to being adjusted before he sends them to me which will add 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Inventory seems to be coming back.  Yippee!


Can’t wait to see them. Which size? My SA said the Fall should be better but hopefully the delta variant doesn’t derail this.


----------



## rich smith

may be because of covid-19


----------



## BigAkoya

MyDogTink said:


> Can’t wait to see them. Which size? My SA said the Fall should be better but hopefully the delta variant doesn’t derail this.


I bought the small ones.  I've never even seen them live so I can't tell you how they fit (or even how they look in real life ).  I am sure they will be fine.  I have the Frivole pave earrings, and my SA said they were similar in size (the medium he felt was too big for my ear) and recommended the small.

My ring has a buddy, finally! It was really annoying me I did not have a matching piece to wear with my Lotus ring.    

I hoping more inventory will come back too!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Update, my SA text me and my Lotus earrings arrived!  I ordered them June 9, so it took exactly 8 weeks.  They are off to being adjusted before he sends them to me which will add 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Inventory seems to be coming back.  Yippee!


Yay! Post pictures when you wear them.


----------



## chromemilou

BigAkoya said:


> Update, my SA text me and my Lotus earrings arrived!  I ordered them June 9, so it took exactly 8 weeks.  They are off to being adjusted before he sends them to me which will add 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Inventory seems to be coming back.  Yippee!


Congrats!!!


----------



## Fashion412

mocktail said:


> If you have an NYC boutique SA, would you be willing to PM me their contact info? I want to buy a 5 motif bracelet and there are no locations in my state. I'm going to ask about an SO for hammered WG but if that's not possible I'll figure out a different 5 motif to purchase from the boutique.


I want this same one and am so bummed it’s been unavailable for so long.


----------



## lucky7355

BigAkoya said:


> Hi, I do not like to use silicon discs and any other "stuff" to "make it work".  They are not comfy on you because they do not fit properly. For me I want the piece to fit perfectly, so I get a real adjustment.  This is true with all my jewelry, rings, bracelets, etc.
> 
> Another person had earring issues also, so I responded to her.  There are basically three things to look for a perfect fit when it comes to earrings: 1) the tightness of the clip 2) the thickness of the post, and 3) the length of the post.  For me, I had issues with #1 and #2.  They clips were too tight.   The post was too thick and it caused my ears to hurt.  My length was fine.
> 
> Here is an excerpt that summarizes what I recommended that person do to check her earrings for a perfect fit.
> 
> I also posted the link my original longer response.  Hope this helps. For me personally, I would not want to go through life wearing silicon disc.  What a hassle and even though no one sees it, I would see it and it's not attractive.  I'd adjust them.  For you, it sounds like the clip is too tight which my SA told me is a very common problem.  Easy fix.
> 
> Here is an excerpt from the longer post (link to full post below).
> These are the three things you should look for and then talk to customer service about adjusting:
> - Check the tightness of the clip: Is it squishing your ear too much that you feel it? Get the clip loosened.
> - Check the post thickness against your ear piercing: Is your ear piercing sensitive/sore/bleeding after wearing? Get thinner posts.
> - Check the length of the post: Is the post sticking out the back of the clips? If yes, perfect. If no, you need longer posts.
> 
> Original post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VCA ~ Van Cleef Arpels Discussion thread!
> 
> 
> I know what you mean by onyx being "angry". I have had my 5 motif onyx YG bracelet for 4 years now . I like atleast 2 pieces in the same stone to form a set and I have been trying to find something to go with the bracelet for a long time. I have tried vintage and magic earrings onyx, 10 motif...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



This was a wonderfully detailed response. Would VCA earrings be able to be worn without the posts?

I love earrings but can’t wear them anymore because of an allergy. I’ve tried all kinds of metals and gold purifies but my ears have been like “nope” for everything.


----------



## BigAkoya

lucky7355 said:


> This was a wonderfully detailed response. Would VCA earrings be able to be worn without the posts?
> 
> I love earrings but can’t wear them anymore because of an allergy. I’ve tried all kinds of metals and gold purifies but my ears have been like “nope” for everything.


I am so glad to hear the post was helpful.  Sometimes I think I get carried away with my long responses boring people to death.   

Yes, you can absolutely wear them as clips!  They can take out the posts, and then you may want to adjust the tension so they are snug, but not squishing your ears to death.   If you wear clips, I actually like the way you can position clips exactly where you want them on the ear and not be limited to the position based on the ear piercing.


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> am so glad to hear the post was helpful. Sometimes I think I get carried away with my long responses boring people to death.


Nope, absolutely not! I go back a reread your posts several times to make sure I grasp all the nuances! And, I have also link your posts into other threads so other TPFers can benefit too! I think your advice should often be a sticky  thank you for sharing all of it!  congrats on your earring‘s arrival! and, congrats to @chromemilou too! I recall it was a long wait! Cannot wait to see them!


----------



## lucky7355

BigAkoya said:


> I am so glad to hear the post was helpful.  Sometimes I think I get carried away with my long responses boring people to death.
> 
> Yes, you can absolutely wear them as clips!  They can take out the posts, and then you may want to adjust the tension so they are snug, but not squishing your ears to death.   If you wear clips, I actually like the way you can position clips exactly where you want them on the ear and not be limited to the position based on the ear piercing.



Thanks so much! This definitely opens up a new world of possibilities to me! It’s so hard to find nice earrings that I like that are clip on.

I know the posts could be unscrewed but I haven’t had the opportunity to try any on since I’m not near a boutique and with Covid I haven’t traveled in 18 months. I would love to try out some vintage and magic single motif alhambra earrings to see what calls to me.


----------



## Fashion412

Just ordered the "hammered gold" 5 motif bracelet from NY flagship (put down 1/2 deposit). Fingers crossed it comes in 8 weeks like orders have for many of you!


----------



## mikimoto007

BigAkoya said:


> I am so glad to hear the post was helpful.  Sometimes I think I get carried away with my long responses boring people to death.
> 
> Yes, you can absolutely wear them as clips!  They can take out the posts, and then you may want to adjust the tension so they are snug, but not squishing your ears to death.   If you wear clips, I actually like the way you can position clips exactly where you want them on the ear and not be limited to the position based on the ear piercing.



Sorry if this is a daft question, but does this mean you don't need pierced ears to wear some VCA earrings?


----------



## periogirl28

mikimoto007 said:


> Sorry if this is a daft question, but does this mean you don't need pierced ears to wear some VCA earrings?


Yes that’s right. Earrings of a certain size, all the posts may be removed (unscrewed) converting to clip earrings. Isn’t that great?!?


----------



## mikimoto007

periogirl28 said:


> Yes that’s right. Earrings of a certain size, all the posts may be removed (unscrewed) converting to clip earrings. Isn’t that great?!?



That is amazing! I don't have my ears pierced, and on a day to day basis that doesn't really bother me but very occasionally, I think I'd love the earrings to make a set. That's great!


----------



## BigAkoya

mikimoto007 said:


> That is amazing! I don't have my ears pierced, and on a day to day basis that doesn't really bother me but very occasionally, I think I'd love the earrings to make a set. That's great!


Now you can start collecting earrings!  VCA will also adjust the tension, so if they are too tight and pinch your ears, no need to settle for the silicon pads which are ugly.  VCA will adjust them for you!  

Happy earring shopping!


----------



## mikimoto007

BigAkoya said:


> Now you can start collecting earrings!  VCA will also adjust the tension, so if they are too tight and pinch your ears, no need to settle for the silicon pads which are ugly.  VCA will adjust them for you!
> 
> Happy earring shopping!



A whole new world just opened up!


----------



## BigAkoya

mikimoto007 said:


> Sorry if this is a daft question, but does this mean you don't need pierced ears to wear some VCA earrings?


I have to say, your use of the word "daft" made me smile.  I have only heard it used once, and it was in a movie, Notting Hill.  It is so cute to see you use it in everyday language... love it!  

P.S.  If you have never seen Notting Hill, I highly recommend it.  I've watched it like 5 times.  I never get sick of it.


----------



## mikimoto007

BigAkoya said:


> I have to say, your use of the word "daft" made me smile.  I have only heard it used once, and it was in a movie, Notting Hill.  It is so cute to see you use it in everyday language... love it!
> 
> P.S.  If you have never seen Notting Hill, I highly recommend it.  I've watched it like 5 times.  I never get sick of it.



Haha. I met someone in London who was very amused by my use of the word 'wee' I.e. small used in reference to almost everything.

Notting Hill is amazing! Did you see Four Weddings and a funeral?


----------



## BigAkoya

mikimoto007 said:


> Haha. I met someone in London who was very amused by my use of the word 'wee' I.e. small used in reference to almost everything.
> 
> Notting Hill is amazing! Did you see Four Weddings and a funeral?


Oh wow.. no, I missed that one!  I was thinking of watching a fun movie this weekend, and I will watch it.  
Thank you for the suggestion.  I'm a big Hugh Grant fan (Bridget Jones' Diary is good too).  I like Colin Firth too.


----------



## Notorious Pink

mikimoto007 said:


> Haha. I met someone in London who was very amused by my use of the word 'wee' I.e. small used in reference to almost everything.
> 
> Notting Hill is amazing! Did you see Four Weddings and a funeral?


Love Four Weddings!!!


----------



## Inkcode

The vintage YG Guilloche single motif pendant is available online right now if anyone is still interested in getting it.


----------



## glitzgal97

periogirl28 said:


> Yes that’s right. Earrings of a certain size, all the posts may be removed (unscrewed) converting to clip earrings. Isn’t that great?!?


OMG thank you for sharing!! My ears aren't pierced either and my SA knows this but never told me I could convert the earrings to clip ons!!


----------



## KristinTech

Inkcode said:


> The vintage YG Guilloche single motif pendant is available online right now if anyone is still interested in getting it.



that was so nice of you to post this last month!  I get so frustrated browsing the website…   Looking to purchase my first piece sometime soon, but I’ve been saying that for a year now!


----------



## shpahlc

KristinTech said:


> that was so nice of you to post this last month!  I get so frustrated browsing the website…   Looking to purchase my first piece sometime soon, but I’ve been saying that for a year now!



edited - nothing to see here


----------



## sunshineshiney

BigAkoya said:


> Hi, I do not like to use silicon discs and any other "stuff" to "make it work".  They are not comfy on you because they do not fit properly. For me I want the piece to fit perfectly, so I get a real adjustment.  This is true with all my jewelry, rings, bracelets, etc.
> 
> Another person had earring issues also, so I responded to her.  There are basically three things to look for a perfect fit when it comes to earrings: 1) the tightness of the clip 2) the thickness of the post, and 3) the length of the post.  For me, I had issues with #1 and #2.  They clips were too tight.   The post was too thick and it caused my ears to hurt.  My length was fine.
> 
> Here is an excerpt that summarizes what I recommended that person do to check her earrings for a perfect fit.
> 
> I also posted the link my original longer response.  Hope this helps. For me personally, I would not want to go through life wearing silicon disc.  What a hassle and even though no one sees it, I would see it and it's not attractive.  I'd adjust them.  For you, it sounds like the clip is too tight which my SA told me is a very common problem.  Easy fix.
> 
> Here is an excerpt from the longer post (link to full post below).
> These are the three things you should look for and then talk to customer service about adjusting:
> - Check the tightness of the clip: Is it squishing your ear too much that you feel it? Get the clip loosened.
> - Check the post thickness against your ear piercing: Is your ear piercing sensitive/sore/bleeding after wearing? Get thinner posts.
> - Check the length of the post: Is the post sticking out the back of the clips? If yes, perfect. If no, you need longer posts.
> 
> Original post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VCA ~ Van Cleef Arpels Discussion thread!
> 
> 
> I know what you mean by onyx being "angry". I have had my 5 motif onyx YG bracelet for 4 years now . I like atleast 2 pieces in the same stone to form a set and I have been trying to find something to go with the bracelet for a long time. I have tried vintage and magic earrings onyx, 10 motif...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Oh my gosh - I didn't know these adjustments can be done. I know they can change the backing style but had no idea they can do the other 3 you mentioned.

I own the Vintage Guilloché and Vintage Diamond in WG. I've always struggled with the post thickness (I have to put on earrings with thinner posts, leave them on for awhile, then force in the Vintage Alhambra  ). Sometimes they feel like they are pinched to my ear. By the time I take them off, my ears feel relieved, but then I am left with soreness and what feels like light scabbing.

I do not have VCA where I live, so all my purchases have been made with VCA via phone calls. 
The next time I travel to a city that has a VCA boutique, I will talk to them about adjusting the post thickness, and possibly length. 

In regards to loosening the clip (sounds like I need to since they "pinch" my ears), have your earrings ever come off on its own? 
I would be worried about the earrings not being as secure, leading to one or both possibly falling off and being lost forever .


----------



## BigAkoya

sunshineshiney said:


> Oh my gosh - I didn't know these adjustments can be done. I know they can change the backing style but had no idea they can do the other 3 you mentioned.
> 
> I own the Vintage Guilloché and Vintage Diamond in WG. I've always struggled with the post thickness (I have to put on earrings with thinner posts, leave them on for awhile, then force in the Vintage Alhambra  ). Sometimes they feel like they are pinched to my ear. By the time I take them off, my ears feel relieved, but then I am left with soreness and what feels like light scabbing.
> 
> I do not have VCA where I live, so all my purchases have been made with VCA via phone calls.
> The next time I travel to a city that has a VCA boutique, I will talk to them about adjusting the post thickness, and possibly length.
> 
> In regards to loosening the clip (sounds like I need to since they "pinch" my ears), have your earrings ever come off on its own?
> I would be worried about the earrings not being as secure, leading to one or both possibly falling off and being lost forever .


Hi!  My ear piercings are really small too, the mall gun problem!  I would ask for VCA to swap out to the thinnest post which is what I did.  To be grose for a second, the posts were so thick, they made my ears bleed.   

As for tightness, no, they will not fall off as long as the post goes through the clip.  The clip tension will not allow it to fall off as once the post goes through the clip, it forms a "locked bar" so the earring cannot just fall off.

I posted a photo below to show you my drama with earrings.   
Forgive me if you already read my story, but I'll repeat it here again just in case as you seem to have the exact same issues I have (posts too thick, clip too tight).

The first photo shows an example.  The left earring is my Lotus, center is VA, and right is Frivole.
The Lotus earring is wrong.  I had to send these earrings in three times to get it right.  I won't bore you with the problem each time, but this photo was attempt #2.  The problem is the post.  It is too thick and too long (compare it to the other two earrings).  The problem with posts that are too long is that you now need to squish your ear lobe a bit to feed it through your hole.  It may be hard to imagine, but I posted a second photo for you to visualize.

In the second photo, first, look at the length of the clip (the hinged part). You can see the clips are the same length in both earrings. With the VA earring on the right, the post is a good length, so you can easily feed the post through the ear piercing.  With the Lotus earring, the post is so long, you need to squish your ear lobe or move the earring to an awkward angle to feed the post through the ear piercing because that post is too long.  I hope that makes sense.  An extreme example is imagine if the post was the same length as the clip.  It would be a major pain to put on as now it is a super super long post to feed through the ear piercing.  Hence, be careful they do not give you a post that is too long.

Sorry for the long writeup here, but I hope this helps.


----------



## BigAkoya

@sunshineshiney
I just realized my post you read above was a person asking about Frivole earrings.  For Alhambra, there is a fourth adjustment.
You can adjust the height of your earrings if you want them to sit higher or lower on your ear lobe.  The VCA default is the lower hole.

You can look at the back of your earrings and see what "hole" your post is positioned.  The top hole means your earring will sit lower; the bottom hole means your earring will sit higher. 

Here is what I mean in case you are not aware.  See the back of the earring where the post is?  There are two holes for height adjustment.  My earring has the post in the lower hole.


----------



## dsrm

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  My ear piercings are really small too, the mall gun problem!  I would ask for VCA to swap out to the thinnest post which is what I did.  To be grose for a second, the posts were so thick, they made my ears bleed.
> 
> As for tightness, no, they will not fall off as long as the post goes through the clip.  The clip tension will not allow it to fall off as once the post goes through the clip, it forms a "locked bar" so the earring cannot just fall off.
> 
> I posted a photo below to show you my drama with earrings.
> Forgive me if you already read my story, but I'll repeat it here again just in case as you seem to have the exact same issues I have (posts too thick, clip too tight).
> 
> The first photo shows an example.  The left earring is my Lotus, center is VA, and right is Frivole.
> The Lotus earring is wrong.  I had to send these earrings in three times to get it right.  I won't bore you with the problem each time, but this photo was attempt #2.  The problem is the post.  It is too thick and too long (compare it to the other two earrings).  The problem with posts that are too long is that you now need to squish your ear lobe a bit to feed it through your hole.  It may be hard to imagine, but I posted a second photo for you to visualize.
> 
> In the second photo, first, look at the length of the clip (the hinged part). You can see the clips are the same length in both earrings. With the VA earring on the right, the post is a good length, so you can easily feed the post through the ear piercing.  With the Lotus earring, the post is so long, you need to squish your ear lobe or move the earring to an awkward angle to feed the post through the ear piercing because that post is too long.  I hope that makes sense.  An extreme example is imagine if the post was the same length as the clip.  It would be a major pain to put on as now it is a super super long post to feed through the ear piercing.  Hence, be careful they do not give you a post that is too long.
> 
> Sorry for the long writeup here, but I hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5415541
> View attachment 5415542


I mentioned this to my SA since I wanted to purchase the small pave frivole and she said it’s she has get manager to approve it , which they can decline and will cost me around $1k or more.


----------



## BigAkoya

dsrm said:


> I mentioned this to my SA since I wanted to purchase the small pave frivole and she said it’s she has get manager to approve it , which they can decline and will cost me around $1k or more.


What did you ask for?  All my work was done free, and it says on the VCA website earring adjustments are free.  My guess is your request was something not standard.  A lot of people get their earrings adjusted and it is free.

I have the small Frivole pave earrings and had those adjusted as well at no cost (it’s the earring to the far right in my photo).


----------



## dsrm

BigAkoya said:


> What did you ask for?  All my work was done free, and it says on the VCA website earring adjustments are free.  My guess is your request was something not standard.  A lot of people get their earrings adjusted and it is free.
> 
> I have the small Frivole pave earrings and had those adjusted as well at no cost (it’s the earring to the far right in my photo).


SA said the small frivole doesn’t sit right on my ears. The clip was too short? bottom of my ear gets folded, if that makes any sens, on one of my ear.


----------



## BigAkoya

dsrm said:


> SA said the small frivole doesn’t sit right on my ears. The clip was too short? bottom of my ear gets folded, if that makes any sens, on one of my ear.


Yes, it does make sense.  For that ear, your ear piercing might be higher, but my guess is the logical answer would be that ear has a larger/thicker bottom earlobe.  Hence, the clip requires more space to eliminate the fold.  I can see how VCA would charge as that would be a custom work.  

If you love the earrings, I would do it.  $1K is not much to get these gorgeous earrings to fit properly.  I was wearing my Frivole set today (earrings and ring), and I really love love love the earrings.  The flower is so beautiful, and the bling is quite sparkly.


----------



## dsrm

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, it does make sense.  For that ear, your ear piercing might be higher, but my guess is the logical answer would be that ear has a larger/thicker bottom earlobe.  Hence, the clip requires more space to eliminate the fold.  I can see how VCA would charge as that would be a custom work.
> 
> If you love the earrings, I would do it.  $1K is not much to get these gorgeous earrings to fit properly.  I was wearing my Frivole set today (earrings and ring), and I really love love love the earrings.  The flower is so beautiful, and the bling is quite sparkly.


You are amazing, so much knowledge! I was thinking of doing it but then SA said she needs to get it approved and they might reject it. She wasn’t very helpful. So now I’m thinking of getting the VA in WG pave, but wait is 8 month! 
any thoughts on those earring?


----------



## BigAkoya

dsrm said:


> You are amazing, so much knowledge! I was thinking of doing it but then SA said she needs to get it approved and they might reject it. She wasn’t very helpful. So now I’m thinking of getting the VA in WG pave, but wait is 8 month!
> any thoughts on those earring?


Hi!  My thoughts on the VA pave earrings...

First, I think with your earlobe, the VA pave earrings may fit you better.  I posted a photo below where you can see the Frivole and the VA MOP.  You can see the clip on the VA earrings has more length from the post to the bottom of the clip.  This is what you need to accommodate your earlobe, length.  There is also more depth in case you also have thick earlobes.  You can see in Frivole, it is a bit shorter, but that tiny bit might make the difference. The Frivole back is also curved, thus taking up space.
From a pure fit perspective, I think the VA pave may work.

That said, I do not have the VA pave. Why?
Because I don't think it's blingy enough.  I tried it on, and it did not wow me.  It was pretty, but I saw an Alhambra earring on my ear, not a blingy diamond earring.  To me, the VA pave earring has a lot of metal, especially the metal dot in the center which is the part of VA pave I do not like.  To me, it is more a metal earring with a few sprinkled diamonds.  Frivole, on the other hand, is definitely a true blingy diamond pave piece.  There is minimum metal in Frivole, and for diamond pieces, I like minimal metal to let the the diamonds shine and be the star (no competition with metal).

If you are looking for a blingy pave earrings, hands down Frivole will win.
If you are looking to buy VA earrings that are iconic with a little sparkle, the VA pave is a good choice.   However, for VA earrings, I prefer a stone more so than pave.  I think a big solid stone stands out more than the pave piece.  You can tell VA pave is my last choice, but that's just me!    
It's 100% preference.

Here is the photo again of VA (center) and Frivole (far right).  You can see a comparison of the distance from the horizontal post to the bottom of the clip in ear earring.  Do you also see how Frivole curves in and has less space vs. VA is more straight in the back with more space?

Take time to stare at the back of the earring and also the clip, and you will see the difference.  There is definitely more room with VA.  I think your little earlobe will be happy he can stretch out and be comfy in the VAs.  

Just my thoughts here.  Hope this was helpful.


----------



## dsrm

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  My thoughts on the VA pave earrings...
> 
> First, I think with your earlobe, the VA pave earrings may fit you better.  I posted a photo below where you can see the Frivole and the VA MOP.  You can see the clip on the VA earrings has more length from the post to the bottom of the clip.  This is what you need to accommodate your earlobe, length.  There is also more depth in case you also have thick earlobes.  You can see in Frivole, it is a bit shorter, but that tiny bit might make the difference. The Frivole back is also curved, thus taking up space.
> From a pure fit perspective, I think the VA pave may work.
> 
> That said, I do not have the VA pave. Why?
> Because I don't think it's blingy enough.  I tried it on, and it did not wow me.  It was pretty, but I saw an Alhambra earring on my ear, not a blingy diamond earring.  To me, the VA pave earring has a lot of metal, especially the metal dot in the center which is the part of VA pave I do not like.  To me, it is more a metal earring with a few sprinkled diamonds.  Frivole, on the other hand, is definitely a true blingy diamond pave piece.  There is minimum metal in Frivole, and for diamond pieces, I like minimal metal to let the the diamonds shine and be the star (no competition with metal).
> 
> If you are looking for a blingy pave earrings, hands down Frivole will win.
> If you are looking to buy VA earrings that are iconic with a little sparkle, the VA pave is a good choice.   However, for VA earrings, I prefer a stone more so than pave.  I think a big solid stone stands out more than the pave piece.  You can tell VA pave is my last choice, but that's just me!
> It's 100% preference.
> 
> Here is the photo again of VA (center) and Frivole (far right).  You can see a comparison of the distance from the horizontal post to the bottom of the clip in ear earring.  Do you also see how Frivole curves in and has less space vs. VA is more straight in the back with more space?
> 
> Take time to stare at the back of the earring and also the clip, and you will see the difference.  There is definitely more room with VA.  I think your little earlobe will be happy he can stretch out and be comfy in the VAs.
> 
> Just my thoughts here.  Hope this was helpful.
> 
> View attachment 5423420


Thank you so much for all your knowledgable insights. You are absolutely right about VA fits better for my earlobes. I have them in all sizes. And my SA also mentioned I might not like the pave VA due to the same reasons you stated. I tried on the mini frivole, looked better on my ears but I felt it wasn't substantial. My earring journey will continu. Any suggestion?


----------



## BigAkoya

dsrm said:


> Thank you so much for all your knowledgable insights. You are absolutely right about VA fits better for my earlobes. I have them in all sizes. And my SA also mentioned I might not like the pave VA due to the same reasons you stated. I tried on the mini frivole, looked better on my ears but I felt it wasn't substantial. My earring journey will continu. Any suggestion?


Yes, I don't think you will like VA pave, not blingy enough.  I agree on mini Frivole, too tiny, not a bold serious look if that makes sense.  I think I have a feel for the look you're going for.. blingy and glamorous, not girly.

I think you will like Lotus.  Lotus will be the perfect fit for you.  Why?  Two reasons:
Take a look at the photo again... Lotus is the earring on the far left.  You can see it has a lot of width and height to accommodate your earlobe.  However, here is the best part... look at where the post is positioned relative to the position of the flower.  The post is high, at the "top" of the flower.  This means the earring will sit lower on your ear, which is what you want.  I think this will look great against your earlobe.

By contrast, look at Frivole.  The post is in the "center" of the flower... do you see the difference?  This means the Frivole earring, with the post being being lower, will sit higher on your ear lobe which is what you don't want.

I have drama with my ears too, but I am the opposite of you.  My ear piercing is really low, so I like earrings that sit higher.  Hence Frivole is perfect for me.  The Frivole flower is 50% on my earlobe and 50% hanging below the earlobe, which is my perfect position. It's still a stud look, yet it creates a slight dangly look without being a true dangle earring.

With the Lotus earrings, the earring is 25% on my earlobe and 75% hanging below the earlobe.  25% on the ear lobe is not enough for my preference; it looks off to me a bit.  But... beggars can't be choosey, and I needed to get the Lotus earrings to match the ring.  It is not an earring I love though.  Since your ears are opposite mine, I think you will love how this earring fits on you.

The other flower earring to try on is Cosmos.  It's very sparkly, and it shows a bit chunkier than Lotus or Frivole.  You may like that too.  The only thing with Cosmos is be sure to look at the metal bezel and see if you like it.  I personally feel the metal bezel takes away from the pave look.  I see both the metal and diamonds compete, and for pave, I want all diamond bling, minimum metal.  Some people love Cosmos though.  I still vote Lotus over Cosmos!

Try on Lotus and see if you like it.  Remember you can still make the other adjustments, especially if it's too tight.  I recall Lotus earrings are set tighter, not sure why.

Stare at the photo and the placement of the Lotus flower to the post vs. the Frivole flower to the post.
My gut says Lotus will fit you a lot better!  Plus, it will give you that diamond bling you want!

If you really really love Frivole (it is my favorite VCA collection!), you can always ask to see if they will adjust.  Every earlobe is unique, and I am 100% sure you are not the first person with this issue.  One other option... my SA told me VCA is planning to offer regular push back posts for their earrings, especially for clients who do not like clips (e.g. big earlobe issue!).  He says clients have requested it as some clients hate clips.  Your SA may not know this (she didn't sound super helpful), but you can perhaps kindly mention you heard this and ask directly "can you please find out the cost for this option."  This will take the spotlight off her, and it will prompt her to really ask vs. giving you a canned answer because now she knows you know it can be done.  I actually read somewhere in this forum, a TPFer had her backs changed to push backs.  I forgot who it was.  Maybe you can post the question and get their experience if you decide to pursue this option.

I hope that was helpful.  Earrings can be truly be a pain. I just bought a ring, not VCA, but another brand.  I am having earrings made as the matching earrings were dangling earrings, and I do not wear dangles.  They are designing the earring for me, and I am dreading it.    

Good luck to you.  I really think you will like Lotus though.


----------



## BigAkoya

One more thing I want to add…

Cosmos in WG is MTO.  There is no uplift in price, but it is just not part of regular stock (Cosmos is not a popular line per my SA).  You will have to try the Cosmos earrings on in RG if you are interested.

 Just FYI in case your SA says it’s not available in WG.  She is technically correct for “in stock” pieces, but you can order.

Hope all of this is helpful.


----------



## dsrm

BigAkoya said:


> One more thing I want to add…
> 
> Cosmos in WG is MTO.  There is no uplift in price, but it is just not part of regular stock (Cosmos is not a popular line per my SA).  You will have to try the Cosmos earrings on in RG if you are interested.
> 
> Just FYI in case your SA says it’s not available in WG.  She is technically correct for “in stock” pieces, but you can order.
> 
> Hope all of this is helpful.


Thank you so much for all the detail, thorough information. Thank you for taking time to explain and all the suggestion.
I have an appointment on Monday to pick up and I will ask to see the lots and cosmos.
 Thank you again


----------



## dsrm

dsrm said:


> Thank you so much for all the detail, thorough information. Thank you for taking time to explain and all the suggestion.
> I have an appointment on Monday to pick up and I will ask to see the lots and cosmos.
> Thank you again





BigAkoya said:


> One more thing I want to add…
> 
> Cosmos in WG is MTO.  There is no uplift in price, but it is just not part of regular stock (Cosmos is not a popular line per my SA).  You will have to try the Cosmos earrings on in RG if you are interested.
> 
> Just FYI in case your SA says it’s not available in WG.  She is technically correct for “in stock” pieces, but you can order.
> 
> Hope all of this is helpful.


Well, I tried on the lotus, they only had the mini and it was too small. SA didn’t know when she will get the small in. I asked about frivole earrings possibly changing the post but unfortunately didn’t really get an answer.  I tried on the small pave frivole pendant and loved it, so I might just purchase the pendant and look elsewhere for earrings. Thank you again for all your insights


----------



## junngch

Has anyone ordered a lotus ring recently?   I am based in US and put a doposit on the lotus ring more than a month ago as my SA said that's the only way in order for them to get the rings in the store for me to try on.  My SA ordered two rings in different sizes base on her best estimates and told me it's possible that both rings might not fit but we can order different sizes to try on if that happens.  Last week, she told me one of the ring would come to store sometime in November and there is no ETA for the other ring yet.  It appears to me that they still have some production issue that it takes such a long time for them to get the lotus ring in the store.  My concern is that I won't be able to have two rings to try on at the same time to feel which one is more suitable.  The worst of all is that if both of rings don't work, I will have to wait another 7 months to receive a different size ring.   It's really tough to shop these days w/o even a chance to see the jewelries in person.


----------



## BigAkoya

junngch said:


> Has anyone ordered a lotus ring recently?   I am based in US and put a doposit on the lotus ring more than a month ago as my SA said that's the only way in order for them to get the rings in the store for me to try on.  My SA ordered two rings in different sizes base on her best estimates and told me it's possible that both rings might not fit but we can order different sizes to try on if that happens.  Last week, she told me one of the ring would come to store sometime in November and there is no ETA for the other ring yet.  It appears to me that they still have some production issue that it takes such a long time for them to get the lotus ring in the store.  My concern is that I won't be able to have two rings to try on at the same time to feel which one is more suitable.  The worst of all is that if both of rings don't work, I will have to wait another 7 months to receive a different size ring.   It's really tough to shop these days w/o even a chance to see the jewelries in person.


I ordered mine in April 2021, and I think I got mine late May 2021.  My SA originally said it could take up to 6 months, but it was fast (I paid in full, not a deposit).

On sizing, I knew I was either a 52 or 53 based on other rings.  The store had the 52 which fit me fine, but I felt it was a tiny bit tighter than I liked (for fat finger days), so I ordered the 53.  The 53 is a tiny bit loose (my perfect size is 52 1/2), but I prefer my rings looser than tighter. 

On how it fits... even though VCA advertises Lotus as a BTF ring, it is not an open shank.  The shank is fully closed, similar to a real ring, so you should be pretty close to your normal ring size.  You can pick a ring you own that is a medium width shank (shank width matters in sizing fit), see what size that is, and that's probably your Lotus ring size.

As FYI, for Frivole WG pave BTF ring, because it is an open shank, I am one size down, a 52.  This is because it is an open shank.

Good luck to you!  You'll love the Lotus ring when you receive it. I wear mine often; it's a very fun ring.  It's worth the wait.  If you're matchy matchy, you'll want the earrings too!


----------



## junngch

BigAkoya said:


> I ordered mine in April 2021, and I think I got mine late May 2021.  My SA originally said it could take up to 6 months, but it was fast (I paid in full, not a deposit).
> 
> On sizing, I knew I was either a 52 or 53 based on other rings.  The store had the 52 which fit me fine, but I felt it was a tiny bit tighter than I liked (for fat finger days), so I ordered the 53.  The 53 is a tiny bit loose (my perfect size is 52 1/2), but I prefer my rings looser than tighter.
> 
> On how it fits... even though VCA advertises Lotus as a BTF ring, it is not an open shank.  The shank is fully closed, similar to a real ring, so you should be pretty close to your normal ring size.  You can pick a ring you own that is a medium width shank (shank width matters in sizing fit), see what size that is, and that's probably your Lotus ring size.
> 
> As FYI, for Frivole WG pave BTF ring, because it is an open shank, I am one size down, a 52.  This is because it is an open shank.
> 
> Good luck to you!  You'll love the Lotus ring when you receive it. I wear mine often; it's a very fun ring.  It's worth the wait.  If you're matchy matchy, you'll want the earrings too!



Thank you so much BigAkoya!  It's good to hear that there is still some chance the ring could arrive earlier.  My SA didn't ask me to pay in full and I am not sure if paying in full would expedite the process.  She told me the orders were sent to the France workshop and it takes some time for them to make the rings.  

Regarding the sizing, my SA let me try on different size rings in the store to pick up the smallest one that fits both my middle finger and ring finger which is size 51.  My ring finger is thinner(size 49) but my SA said the ring would have to fit both fingers when wearing open.  She also ordered size 52 as she said people tend to order slightly larger size ring from her experience.  I think what she described to me is consistent with what you mentioned about closed medium width shank.  I hope one of them would be the right ring for me.

I searched the forum and found your photos that the lotus ring looks magnificent on you! I am breaking the bank for the ring already...matching earrings have to wait till next year.


----------



## BigAkoya

junngch said:


> Thank you so much BigAkoya!  It's good to hear that there is still some chance the ring could arrive earlier.  My SA didn't ask me to pay in full and I am not sure if paying in full would expedite the process.  She told me the orders were sent to the France workshop and it takes some time for them to make the rings.
> 
> Regarding the sizing, my SA let me try on different size rings in the store to pick up the smallest one that fits both my middle finger and ring finger which is size 51.  My ring finger is thinner(size 49) but my SA said the ring would have to fit both fingers when wearing open.  She also ordered size 52 as she said people tend to order slightly larger size ring from her experience.  I think what she described to me is consistent with what you mentioned about closed medium width shank.  I hope one of them would be the right ring for me.
> 
> I searched the forum and found your photos that the lotus ring looks magnificent on you! I am breaking the bank for the ring already...matching earrings have to wait till next year.


Only the closed shank only needs to fit through your ring finger.  The second "ring" is fully opened, so it fits any size. 
I have a super fat knuckle on my middle finger.  My ring finger is a size 53, but if I had to wear a ring on my middle finger, I would need a 57 to make it past the fat knuckle. 

My regular ring size is 53, and the Lotus 53 worked perfect.  The second "ring" on the Lotus is an open shank, so whether you wear the ring closed or open, it does not matter (you can look at photos see how big the open shank is).

Before I bought the ring, I told my SA my fat knuckle problem and was really worried I could not wear the Lotus ring.  He is very knowledgeable and said not to worry, the open shank is very big and will slide right through.  He was right. 

My gut says a 49 or 50 is your size as you said the 49 fits your ring finger.
I hope you get it soon!


----------



## couturequeen

Fairly good selection at Forum Shops in Vegas, including a small clover bracelet and pink MOP 10 (not pictured).


----------



## fice16

couturequeen said:


> Fairly good selection at Forum Shops in Vegas, including a small clover bracelet and pink MOP 10 (not pictured).



Wow, did you see pink MOP 10?  It ls a special order?  How does it look? 
TIA for any info you can share..


----------



## junngch

BigAkoya said:


> Only the closed shank only needs to fit through your ring finger.  The second "ring" is fully opened, so it fits any size.
> I have a super fat knuckle on my middle finger.  My ring finger is a size 53, but if I had to wear a ring on my middle finger, I would need a 57 to make it past the fat knuckle.
> 
> My regular ring size is 53, and the Lotus 53 worked perfect.  The second "ring" on the Lotus is an open shank, so whether you wear the ring closed or open, it does not matter (you can look at photos see how big the open shank is).
> 
> Before I bought the ring, I told my SA my fat knuckle problem and was really worried I could not wear the Lotus ring.  He is very knowledgeable and said not to worry, the open shank is very big and will slide right through.  He was right.
> 
> My gut says a 49 or 50 is your size as you said the 49 fits your ring finger.
> I hope you get it soon!


Thank you BigAkoya!  I should have asked the sizing question on this forum before placing a deposit.   You are much more knowledge than most of the SAs in the store.  Your explanation makes totally sense to me and I think 51 and 52 are probably too loose for me.  At this point, I will wait for the rings to come to the store to try on instead of asking my SA to change the orders as this might bring her bad feelings that I don't trust her. It's fine that if I need to place another order after tying them on because this ring is worth of waiting for.  Thanks again for your insight!


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

couturequeen said:


> Fairly good selection at Forum Shops in Vegas, including a small clover bracelet and pink MOP 10 (not pictured).





fice16 said:


> Wow, did you see pink MOP 10?  It ls a special order?  How does it look?
> TIA for any info you can share..



The pink MOP jumped out at me too


----------



## Brooklynite

Just curious...has anyone seen vintage alhambra pave earrings in store? I paid full price back in Christmas for preorder and my SA told me that they were still not available yet as of this week.
Is it some kind of game they are playing or are they truly rare now?
Thank you.


----------



## couturequeen

fice16 said:


> Wow, did you see pink MOP 10?  It ls a special order?  How does it look?
> TIA for any info you can share..


It was a special order, I believe for the store, so anyone could buy. Stunning, just as you’d expect.


----------



## sammix3

couturequeen said:


> Fairly good selection at Forum Shops in Vegas, including a small clover bracelet and pink MOP 10 (not pictured).


What gold did the pink mop come in?


----------



## dsrm

Brooklynite said:


> Just curious...has anyone seen vintage alhambra pave earrings in store? I paid full price back in Christmas for preorder and my SA told me that they were still not available yet as of this week.
> Is it some kind of game they are playing or are they truly rare now?
> Thank you.


My SA told me it will take 9-12 months


----------



## nicole0612

FYI. I called about the “pink mother of pearl” 10 motif. It is actually a white mother of pearl 10 motif in pink gold. However, if this is on your list, it would still be nice to get it immediately without waiting. I spoke with a very sweet SA, it makes me want to fly to Vegas to see what else they have!


----------



## Brooklynite

dsrm said:


> My SA told me it will take 9-12 months


Got it. Thank you.
I wonder why this particular style is so difficult now?


----------



## floridamama

I paid a deposit for frivole pave earrings in white gold last month  ~ anyone else waiting for a pair or know how long the wait might be?


----------



## BigAkoya

floridamama said:


> I paid a deposit for frivole pave earrings in white gold last month  ~ anyone else waiting for a pair or know how long the wait might be?


These are so beautiful!  They will sparkle on your ears!  Great choice!


----------



## floridamama

I unexpectedly got the call today a few hours after my post. I’ll pick them up tomorrow


----------



## DS2006

floridamama said:


> I unexpectedly got the call today a few hours after my post. I’ll pick them up tomorrow


That was fast!!! Maybe VCA is starting to catch up with inventory!


----------



## LeeMiller

dsrm said:


> SA said the small frivole doesn’t sit right on my ears. The clip was too short? bottom of my ear gets folded, if that makes any sens, on one of my ear.



I would encourage you to try on another pair.  I tried the standard onyx Alhambra earrings and one looked bad on one ear, so I got the sweet size.  But they were too small.  I asked the SA to try on the standard earrings again and they had a new pair which ended up looking perfect.  So the first pair was defective or tried on too much.


----------



## dsrm

LeeMiller said:


> I would encourage you to try on another pair.  I tried the standard onyx Alhambra earrings and one looked bad on one ear, so I got the sweet size.  But they were too small.  I asked the SA to try on the standard earrings again and they had a new pair which ended up looking perfect.  So the first pair was defective or tried on too much.


Really?! This gives me hope. I will a SA


----------

